# Who taught you to knit?



## NyackGal (Apr 5, 2011)

I will always remember the nun who taught me to knit,Sister Pauline;my mother was a knitter,but she was left-handed and said she couldn't teach me.My grandmother crocheted,but she didn't teach me either.I now do both,but much prefer knitting!!


----------



## Kloe (Apr 8, 2011)

My Dad taught me to knit.
He used to cast on with his thumb.


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

My mom taught me to crochet when I was 12, in my 20's I taught myself to knit then taught my mom to knit. My mom is gone now but I still knit/crochet almost daily.


----------



## user16760 (Apr 14, 2011)

A very good friend!


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

A friend in high school. I said I'd never been able to get the hang of it, and she said, "I know what your problem is" and taught me Continental, and I never looked back. Haven't seen her in nearly 50 years but will always be grateful. After I taught myself to cable without a cable needle (not too long ago), I was home free.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

My Auntie taught me to knit. She didn't have any children so I used to go and stay with her during the summer holidays for weeks on end. She had the patience of Job with me. She even taught me how to follow a pattern and would sit beside me reading out the instructions stitch by stitch and watching me doing it.

It makes me realise what a duty we have to pass on our knowledge to the younger generation. I would never have learned without her support. I teach all the youngsters to knit and crochet, even the boys. My husband learned to knit at school.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My Nanna, my Mum and my Dad taught me, oh and also my three aunts. Luckly they all gave the same advice. We were a real knitty family. My cousins now knit and I'm just teaching my grand daughter who will be 3 in May.


----------



## user16760 (Apr 14, 2011)

nogginpodge said:


> I teach all the youngsters to knit and crochet, even the boys.


I teach boys and girls alike, too. I don't make them continue or anything, but I think it's great for kids and boys tend to need a bit of extra work on fine motor skills. Knitting is good for that.


----------



## Charity Knitter (Jan 31, 2011)

I taught myself to knit with Learn to Knit books. My Mother tried to teach me how to crochet, but I just couldn't get it. At age 67 I'm still learning new knitting patterns, etc. Now I'm a member of a group of women who, knit, crochet and sew items for charity. We help each other.

Charity Knitter


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

My mother taught me when I was about nine or so. I made a pair of pants for my Barbie doll and she made a cable sweater to go with it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My mother-in-law taught me to crochet, but I taught myself to knit with Debbie Bliss's book.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

A friend initiated the knitting and we armed ourselves with needles, yarn and a how to book, in 1972. I was so proud of my first basketweave square and slid it off the needles, only to have it unravel. 
We forgot to turn the page on casting/binding off. Have learned an awful lot since those days.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I can honestly say, no one sat with me. I had watched my mum and at 8 or 9yrs old, took 2 needles, a ball of wool, no pattern and made a bootee. It looked like one but, never could be worn ha ha. Just was the shape looking straight at it, no depth. I then just followed patterns and sat in bed, when I should have been asleep, making baby cardies for neighbours. The rest is history. 

I wish she had taught me to crochet though, it's easier when your younger!! :lol: 

Pam


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

My first lesson was from a lady that worked in a yarn department in a Department Store. I am left handed. She taught me to cast on left handed, and knit right handed. The first row of knitting is difficult as the stitches are going the wrong direction, but once I am past that I am good to go. I also went to a night class at a high school.
Love to knit!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

My mom taught me the basics, I taught myself lace knitting and the internet taught me the rest.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

My dad taught me to knit when I was 4 years old, I taught myself to crochet when my cousin had a baby girl and I felt she needed some really pretty things to wear. I bought the wool and a pattern, and with a small teaching book, completed a matinee jacket.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

NyackGal said:


> I will always remember the nun who taught me to knit,Sister Pauline;my mother was a knitter,but she was left-handed and said she couldn't teach me.My grandmother crocheted,but she didn't teach me either.I now do both,but much prefer knitting!!


A friend(right handed) taught me. I crochet left handed due to a handicap. My mama-in -law showed me the basics of knitting. I like to crochet more because I am a little slower at knitting. (Except when I really put my determination into it.)


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

My mother showed me how to knit. I used to knit my own cardigans for school. I saw a lady doing crochet and got a pattern with all the stiches on and taught myself to do that.

Jenn


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

I had many people teach me. My mom and dad were the ones who taught me the most. However my grandmother and great aunt also had alot of input.


----------



## stay (Mar 30, 2011)

there was a class at my school when i was in 9th grade... the teacher taught us to knit , flower arrange with fresh and dry flowers and pottery... we made mugs that had to be fired in a kiln... best class ever ... it started me on my way to loving crafts


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

One of my nannies taught me, probably out of expediency. But I took to it and acquired a pleasant and relaxing hobby that passes the time productively. One can only read so many books before they need to settle, I find knitting helps other ideas and projects, sometimes completely unrelated, fall into place.

Dave


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was about 5. I used to knit so tightly that after a few rows she would have to knit a row to loosen it off again. What a wonderful gift she gave me. I have knitted continuously now for nearly 60 years. Amazing !!!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I learned when I was about 10 in a 4H club (don't know if they even have those anymore :?: ) Sad thing is I never did much with it throughout my "working" years. I decided for my New Years Resolution to get out my needles and start to learn. It is hard to teach an "old dog new tricks"....but I'm having fun trying.


----------



## jessie s (Mar 19, 2011)

I had to learn to knit and crochet as part of the Home Ec project in Grade 7. My Mom tried but didn't have the necessary patience. My Dad's Mom, My Grandma taught me. She had an abundance of patience. I taught my youngest son to crochet when he was 6.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I taught myself with a vhs video 9 years ago when I turned 40. I have taught my 15 year old neice Ashley & we can pick up & work on each others knitting & you can not tell the difference between where she did the knitting from where I did the knitting. This year I decided to teach myself lace knitting. I have been crocheting since 1985. I also do beaded necklaces & bracelets, & i do embroidery.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

My aunt taught me to knit the summer I was 8 years old. She lived about 4 hours from me so we made good use of the time we had together. When I was 22 I took a class to learn to crochet. While I enjoy both my real love will always be knitting. I always remember the booties she made, both knit and crochet, but my real loves were the mittens she used to knit and the ascot type scarves she knitted. There were many times between the ages of 5 and 9 years of age that I would call her and ask for more. She was also an awesome quilter. I inheireted my love of these wonderful needlecrafts from her. I haven't learned to qullt yet (hopefully this summer), but I still have the quilt kit for a Grandmother's Flower Garden quilt that she cut out for me using materials leftover from dresses that she made me that I loved. I also shared a love of paisley design material with her. Ahhh, memories.
Carol L.


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

A book from the New York Public Library!!!! (for crocheting) and now the "internet/youtube" for knitting. Almost finish knitting my first shawl and learning a few thing from reading in this KNITTING PARADISE forum.

I am truly enjoying this site and the information! Thank you everyone!....will post pic of shawl when finished.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

My mother started teaching me to knit when I was about 7. I first made a stocking stitch scarf. There were so many holes in it by the end but I was very proud of it. I have never stopped knitting and I am 62 now.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

All these antidotes are precious...gr8 memories..
When I was about 8yrs old a dear Aunt taught me to embroidery.
I embroideried everything..gave me great foundation and the love to carry on over the years.
When I was 9yrs old my dear sweet Grandmother living on the farm in Idaho..taught me to crochet...granny square cardigan..it looked georgous in all vairgated colors of beige and browns..gave me confidence to continue to crochet throughout the years.
I was a young military bride at the ripe old age of 16yrs old living in Europe..Germany to be exact and a pregnant neighbor taught me to knit...so I held the needles as she did on my belly lol...managed to knit a basket weave mans vest...she shipped to the US and I got so frustrated ..I just crochet up the sleeves LOL..not too bad ..gotta laugh at ourselves huh?
But what everyone taught me was the LOVE of yarn..and making something with my hands...I have crochet and knitted a LOT over the many years and just gave things away for showers, birthdays or any non occasion..just because I love them. And am greatly rewarded by a warm smile or a hug..or I just love it...
Kinda sneaky how I get more back? 
As I breathe and live at the age of 60 yrs now...I will knit or crochet everyday for the love of the art!
Happy Knitting/ Crocheting all.
Hugs


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

My German Aunt, Martha taught me to knit when I was little. I could never obtain her dexterity or speed. My grandmother was very talented when it came to crochet, she mostly did lace doilies and such and tried to teach me to no avail. My oldest sister took to it and fortunately that craft lives on through her. 

My 6th grade teacher taught the whole class - even the boys - to do embroidery stitches. We created stitch samplers on blue and white bed ticking cloth and made our mothers potholders for Christmas.... They sure don't make teachers like that anymore! She instilled a bit of puritanical snobbery in me because when Tri Chem became all the rage I stuck my adolescent nose up to it as a poor imitation and not a true craft. 

I didn't knit again from the summer my Aunt taught me, I preferred machine sewing, which I learned from my mother who was very gifted in that craft. I stuck to cross stitch when it was really popular in the late 80s and 90's. 

I picked the needles back up about 4 years ago and until recently, just did scarves and hats. Now I am jumping in and challenging myself with wearables and having much fun doing it. My sewing projects sit piled in a corner looking sad and abandoned these days...


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning ladies and Dave,
I've told this story so many times yaw are going to get tired of it. My grandmother taught me to knit when I was twelve. My mother also knitted and helped. A friend at work taught me to crochet when I was pregnant with my son.
I am now teaching my granddaughter how to knit. I tried to show my daughter when she was around eight but it didn't catch. Over the years I have had alot of friends who have showed me alot of other crafts but knitting seems to be what I always come back to.
I agree with everyone that we need to pass our needlecrafts down to the next generation.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I asked myself the same question a while ago and, honestly, I have no memory of being taught knitting. However, my mother knit and I remember standing there, arms out with skeins of yarns hung on me while she wrapped balls. I was knitting in my early teens and did knit until I was about 18. An older woman taught me to crochet when I was about 12, but it wasn't till my first pregnancy, age 22, that I found a $.25 book and taught myself to really crochet, but I had the 'feel' of it from that 12 yr old lesson. Everything else was self taught. It is so nice having this group that shares little tidbits to make my work more fun and with greater depth of skill.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

my mother taught me to knit as a two year old as I had bad eyesight and couldn't play with other kids. My first garmentt was a cape for my teddy and have been knitting ever since and my nana taught me to crochet


----------



## brigit.macdonald (Apr 14, 2011)

Are there any books and/or websites that you recommend for learning to cable without a needle? My grandmother showed menand I've forgotten how and she can't knit for long anymore. Thanks!


----------



## brigit.macdonald (Apr 14, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was eight or nine but I only succeeded in making a skirt for my barbie before giving up in boredom and frustration. In college I decided I needed to relearn so I taught myself for the most part. I also asked my Grandmom for help when I stopped by to have lunch with her on my way home for college breaks. I still have fond memories of knitting together in her living room and her criticizing my technique. I still don't do things "right" lol!


----------



## Tonya1013 (Apr 8, 2011)

My great-grandma taught me to knit using 2 pencils and some random yarn. A couple of years later, I joined the 4-H knitting club and learned lots from the dedicated women who served as leaders. My mom taught me to crochet.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Camilla, you mentioned embroidery. Oh that takes me back in time to when I was 7 year's old. I stayed with my auntie in the summers and her mother-in-law always invited me to afternoon tea with her while I was there. I used to call her "Auntie Kathleen" although she was a great aunt. What a lovely lady, with a soft, Yorkshire accent and a kind heart. She was always making something, she made all her own clothes and did embroidery. We would sit in her lovely front room and her maid (yes, she had a maid) would bring in a gold trolley with tea and cakes on. 

She started me off with a tray cloth from the Patons factory, with a pattern stamped on it. I remember the delight of looking into her rainbow of skeins and choosing the colours I wanted. I also remember the little pair of scissors she used, shaped like a stork, to snip the ends off the thread. She had a way of rolling the thread between her fingers to make a knot, which used to fascinate me! 

My aunt and great-aunt taught me more than knitting and embroidery, though, over those summers - they taught me how to behave like a lady, how to make polite conversation and be able to hold my head up in any circle. These are valuable social skills aren't they?

I used to embroider a lot when I was first married; doing tablecloths and little sets for my bedroom. I took up cross stitch later on and did that for a bit. But I still love "proper" embroidery and am so thankful to A. Kathleen for teaching me. It comes in handy for embellishing garments too.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

My Mom taught me when I was 9 - 11 years old. Stopped during the time in high school and college, then picked up again - stopped again for a while and now have at it hot and heavy. Knitting or crocheting prayer shawls for our Shawl Ministry. Knit the patterned ones and home and crochet when waiting for Mom at Dr appts. Great time passer. She pulls the yarn for me as we are waiting. Thanks Mom.


----------



## countryjackie (Mar 26, 2011)

My mother taught me when I was about 9. Shewas always knitting while watching TV in the evenings. So I asked her to teach me. I started by making a small afghan for one of my dolls. I am left-handed, but I learned to knit right-handed. 
Jackie from PA


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I was about four or five. Everyone seemed to knit then. We had knitting all throught school including jr high


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

I was very lucky, my Grandmother taught me as a young child. I remember sitting in a sunny window with her and I remember her infinite patience. I hope many of you have such wonderful memories.
As an adult, my daughter also gave me some pointers. I felt I was initiated, not taught. I was welcomed to the sisterhood of needleworkers!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I learned to do the knit stitch pretty much on my own, but I couldn't figure out the purl until a friend helped. I am a lefty and developed my own system which works for me. I have tried picking, but it doesn't feel like knitting. Does that sound strange? I learned to crochet a chain when I was 9 or 10, but never had much interest until when at 22 I knitted a sweater which needed crocheted flowers. I discovered crochet wasn't all that difficult then. I don't seem to prefer one over the other. I binge on crochet and then switch to knitting.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

My Mother was a single Mom that worked long hours, I kept asking and asking her to teach me to knit finally I got tired of waiting and got a book and learned to knit. When she came home one evening she was surprised to see me knitting. Of course, she then proceeded to teach me so much more! I guess I was about 10 yrs old. I taught my two girls to knit, one grand daughter and many people at work. I also crochet, counted cross stich, needlpoint, quilt and sew. I used to smock my children's dresses. I can't imagine NOT being able to do these things-they calm my soul.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

My Grandma taught me some of the basics when I was about 10, but at that age I had no patience for sitting and my knitting was so tight you couldn't get it off the needle
 Then at around age 45, I bought some how to books and between them and what I recalled from grandma's lessons began seriously knitting. I love it and find it relaxing as well as rewarding. I am now 66 and still knitting when it's too cold, wet, etc. to be outside and when it's nice if the yard work is caught up I will sit out with my dogs and knit.


----------



## momof12 (Mar 31, 2011)

my dear sister, who has dubbed herself a knitting missionary, was the one who gave me this great gift at a very difficult time in my life. I still marvel that anyone could have thought of this wonderful art! it has given me something productive to do during countless periods of waiting we all have to do, that are usually the cause of needless stress...and i have something to give when my resources are limited!


----------



## jbhoward (Apr 17, 2011)

I taught my self to knit, then I taught my Mom. My Mom taught me to crochet. My Mom is now 93 years old and spends her days crocheting blankets and donating them to nursing homes around the area. She has donated in excess o 200 blankets to date. She says knitting and crocheting keeps her both her hands and mind working. When she gets tired of making blankets, she makes premie hats and takes them to the local hospital.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Several women I worked with would knit after eating lunch and it intrigued me. They then showed me their technique and I've been knitting ever since. I have since showed my daughter how to knit.

Dottie


----------



## Bety (Apr 6, 2011)

I was in junior high during WW II, They taught us all how to knit. We knit 6 inch squares to be put together for blankets for the Red Cross. The more expericed ones knit with fine cotton into bandages. I am now thankful for that as I love knitting so much.


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

My Aunt Lois taught me to knit in my early teens. My mother knitted, but never had the time to sit and show me how. But when Aunt Lois taught me the long tail cast-on, Mother showed me the cable cast-on, saying it was a better method.....and that's the one I've used for years! I've now shown my granddaughter how to knit. I hope she continues with it. And my 8 year old grandson was taught to knit by his other grandmother. She's mainly a crocheter.......just learning to knit herself. I have a hard time not showing him better ways to hold the needles, and wrap the yarn, etc. But if he continues with it I'll be sure to offer "hints"!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I learned cabling without a cable needle online. Type in Knit cable without cable needle. A number of video links will pop up and you can watch them and see which is clearest for you.

Here is a link for written instructions: http://media.wendyknits.net/knit/cablelesson.htm

Real simple to do once you try it. Do it with a worsted weight which will hold itself up when you pull out the needle for the twist. You will be able to see the stitches easily. Then you can do some practice samples with different yarn weights and needle sizes.


----------



## TriciaH (Apr 17, 2011)

When I was a child an 'old' woman used to sit on her front porch in my neighborhood and knit. I passed her several times when curiosity won out and I asked what she was doing. She invited me to sit with her and she taught me the basic 'knit/pearl'. That summer we visited my great-grandmother in Maine. She was always knitting mittens. A window had fallen shut on her fingers and she told God if her fingers healed she would always knit mittens for the orphanage. From then on, she always had a mitten in progress and was thrilled to teach me how, using 5 needles. I was 8 then and I still remember 48 yrs later. I've done knitting and crochet on and off throughout my life. My mother-in-law is from Holland and can knit anything. Between her, the internet and our church 'stitch group' that meets at my house every Wednesday afternoon, so I've had my questions answered so far.


----------



## teresa1998 (Mar 27, 2011)

I learned to knit in 3rd grade while my family was stationed in Australia. (Knitting was required for all girls.) My knitting didn't really take off, though, until I hit my late twenties. Then I found work at a large yarn company and that really improved my knitting ability...I was 'forced' to learn to read the most complicated patterns so I could answer customer questions.


----------



## bdizzi (Mar 15, 2011)

My best friends mother, an English "war bride" when we were 8 or 9 years old, never continued until a neighbor (Also from England) when I had my second child, then another neighbor, who was American. All "threw" the yarn, until I took a class Last year and the left handed instructor taught me to "pick" and also long tail cast on.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

My Mother taught me to crochet a chain when I was about 10, then when I was 12 and living with my Dad's Mother, my little Grandma Amy, she taught me to make little round purses and beanies using single crochet. I soon lost interest in that and started sewing Doll clothes. I became interested in crochet again as a young bride and taught myself to read patterns. I mostly made baby sets and ruffled doilies. Then when I was about 60 a new friend taught me to knit. She started me doing top down sweaters and I made those for my Grandchildren. Through the years I have both crocheted and knit many Afghans. I stumbled on this Forum by accident and have finally graduated to more complex knitting, finally got enough courage to try a pair of socks, successfully I might add with the help of the wonderful knitters on this forum, who are so quick to answer a question and help. I remember Mother doing embroidery but she never crocheted and when she was about 60 she also learned to knit. She passed her needles, books etc. on to me before she passed on at the age of 98 years.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I taught myself to knit, crochet, and tat from a "Learn How" book when I was about 11 years old. My mother did not do any needle crafts. I love to knit and crochet, but I have not done any tatting for several years since I am very slow. After I retired, I knit, crochet, and sew for charity.


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

My former mother-in-law taught me to crochet and I took knitting in school some 45 years ago. Now that I am retired it is a great pasttime. Love the forum.


----------



## baynard5 (Mar 13, 2011)

My Aunt Sis taught me!


----------



## jjka (Apr 14, 2011)

My paternal Grandmother toaught me to crochet (loooonnnng chains) when I was about 6 or 7, my maternal Grandmother taught me to knit and purl when I was about 10. Thank you, thank you, thank you to them both.


----------



## Schnorkiemom (Feb 27, 2011)

I taught myself to knit when I was 17 out of the "little green book". Anybody know what I'm talking about? I think it may have been put out by Coats and Clark or C&C bought out whoever was publishing it at the time. It cost 35 cents. LOL! I still have that book. It also had crochet and tatting instructions in it and a few patterns.


----------



## noreenj (Apr 8, 2011)

I learnt to knit at school and am still knitting I am learning to crochet so I can raise money for a womens centre where I volunteer


----------



## Claudette128 (Apr 17, 2011)

My Mom taught me to knit, and I learned to crochet with a CD on the computer I still have to go back to the CD if it has been a while since I crocheted something.


----------



## honey Wookey (Apr 17, 2011)

I taught myself. My brothers taught me french knitting using empty wooden cotton reels with four tacks hammered into them.
I Happily teach my little granddaughters both styles now.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

My Mother taught me to crochet when I was 6 and my Grandmother taughter me to knit when I was 14.


----------



## ronaomi (Apr 1, 2011)

I learned from a book when I was 18, but an older lady, Jeanne, where I worked helped me get started and gave me a lot of help. She died of cancer, but I hope she knows that she gave me years and years of fun. Naomi


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

I learned knitting in a church youth group and my grandmother taught me to crochet. For years, I really didn't like knitting (mostly because the teacher wasn't a very good one). I crocheted more. But then I sat down and learned how to knit properly by reading patterns and now I like knitting better than crocheting!


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

My grandma "Mum" taught me to knit when I was 5 or 6 and she also taught me how to crochet and sew. She had the patience of a saint, especially after having raised 10 kids and then having to put up with all the resulting grandkids. She only spoke French as well!


----------



## knittingbob (Apr 14, 2011)

My neighbor lady taught me the basics. I really enjoyed it, so I read alot of "how-to" books and tried lots of different patterns. Now, I teach knitting classes, attended by both men and women, most whom are college students.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingbob said:


> My neighbor lady taught me the basics. I really enjoyed it, so I read alot of "how-to" books and tried lots of different patterns. Now, I teach knitting classes, attended by both men and women, most whom are college students.


It seems to be making a resurgence with young people, _Pub Knitting_ is becoming quite a popular activity around English campuses!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I was taught to crochet by a next-door neighbor when I was 7. She taught me how to make curtain pulls (anybody here old enough to remember them?) using bone rings and thread. As fast as I made them, my Mom would give them away to her friends. About the same time, I learned to embroider and do hand sewing by nuns. A couple of friends and I would go to their convent on Saturdays so they could teach us. I never could get those sewing stitches small enough and close enough to please my teacher, but I still have the knitting bag with wooden handles that I made and it's still in one piece. 

When I was in high school, I taught myself to knit using a "learn how" book - made socks, sweaters, mittens, etc. I didn't learn to sew by machine until my husband joined the Navy during the Korean War and sent me money for a Singer sewing machine, money he won playing poker with his buddies! Ha! A woman who lived down the street taught me how to use the machine and I made lots of my own clothes, etc. Then my children came along and I could never find enough time to do any of those things. Now that I'm retired I enjoy knitting and crocheting for charity and my family. 

I tried teaching my daughter to knit when she was in Girl Scouts and she and some of her GS friends would come over. Some of the girls really learned in a hurry, but one girl never could figure it out. She married and moved back into the neighborhood when they bought her parents' house, but she doesn't remember the knitting lessons. I am really enjoying this forum and learning something new every day.

I'm sorry to say that I never learned to do needlepoint, tatting, and quilting. Maybe in my next life.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Barbara Ziegler and Diane Ledoux!!!! Two great women, the first was my mother's first cousin and the second was a long-time neighbor and mentor. Bobbie taught me to knit when I was 10-12? and I remember doing lots of squares and then sewing them together. Then when we moved across the street from the Ledoux, she had something on her needles all the time and sparked my interest again...I wanted to make Barbie clothes for my little sister's doll and she showed me how to use dpns to get a tube. Barbie provides the shaping. Then she bought me a little paperback book that was a stitch dictionary, and taught me how to use the 'multiple of 5 sts, plus 3' formulas....Barbie had every possible variation of a tube dress...ribbon shoulder straps, neck straps, ribbed tops (ps...butterfly st makes a perfect sweetheart neckline for barbie, I still do it for them), crop tops, minis, knee-length, straight skirts, formal length....and all had these amazing textures because Diane encouraged me and helped me figure out any st that looked interesting...it was a great exercise and the reason I think I'm not afraid to try a new pattern now. Thanks for your memories and for making me think of Bobbie and Diane....


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

My Paternal Grandma taught me how to knit. I have been knitting since I was 11 years old. My dad knitted for a period of time and my grandma taught him when he was bedridden with rheumatic fever when he was a child. He made a pair of socks. I love knitting and do a lot of things while knitting. The most recent project I finished was a knitted log cabin blanket in Green Bay Packer colors. It turned out really nice and my brother wound up receiving it. I also crochet. I love both but it seems there are more patterns for garments in knit than crochet. My favorite crochet pattern is the granny square.


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

I was in my twenties and my mom's best friend taught me to knit. She is British and lived in the USA for twenty or so years. She finally went back to England, some ten yrs ago. She was making patterns for a store in NY. She made like three a week, and she asked me to help her to crochet. There were some that needed crochet edges. This brings back a lot of good memories. I love to knit and crochet. I wish my daughter would learn. I taught my mom to crochet. That was a struggle. lol


----------



## lakelover (Feb 19, 2011)

My Mother crocheted beautiful things. When I was a teen I bought a kit ( at the old Murphy's Store ) and tried to crochet a ripple aphgan...it didn't go well, so my Mom tried to help me. Well, you know how teenagers can be. So I quit for several years, then bought a How To Knit book and taught myself. Then a How To Crochet book and taught myself. Now what I wouldn't give for that precious time back with my Mom! But, I know she sees my heart and is smiling on me. I love you and miss you Mom.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Be glad you didn't have a neighbor like we did. She liked her
beer and I went over and sat on the porch with her one day
and she kept giving me sips. I got so sick. My Mother never
let me go over and sit with her again. But... to this day I can
not stand the smell of beer. My Mom taught me to crochet and I went to local school and took knitting classes about
40 yrs ago. Made myself a sweater, cape (never wore and got
smoked up when my house caught on fire 5 yrs ago, sweaters, afgans etc for grandkids. Now I have a question...
Just saw a commercial on TV, beautiful young woman say's
I DONT SEW, KNIT OR CHROCHET B UT, then puts a Dove
chocolate candy in her mouth, she should learn to do something for someone else Right?????


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit and crochet when I was 13. I haven't looked back since. My first knitting project was a pair of slippers from Bernet. I made many crochet grannie afghans of which all have been given away except for one I started 26 years ago and never finished. Maybe after I finish a couple of knitting projects. I love to do both but at the moment I look for difficult projects because I like the challenge.


----------



## CraftyJan (Feb 24, 2011)

I started with loom knitting while working at a craft store. A co-worker (who was a knitter) called it "faux knitting" kept telling me to try the real thing. When I was about to move away, she gave me a small gift bag with a set of bamboo knitting kneedles and a skien of alpaca yarn. I figure it was time to learn so bought the Klutz knitting kit. The book was a great starting point! I now use the Internet to learn various techniques and stitches.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

My family was traveling in South America in 1945 and we stayed as guests in a mission hospital in La Paz, Bolivia, for a week or two. My parents were friends with the doctor in charge. A woman whose husband's work was in a remote jungle spot was at the hospital awaiting the birth of their second child. She had come to the city early in case the baby came early. She had nothing to do and spent many hours knitting. She taught me and one of my sisters to knit. The other sister did not become interested for another ten years. I never met or heard from the woman again and yet all these years later, I benefit every day from her patient lessons. I have always been grateful that she knit the Continental way and taught me that method.


----------



## Carverdoone (Mar 24, 2011)

My Dear Mother taught me to knit, when we were children during WW2, we knitted up stockings to make rugs and all kinds of things,she also tryed to teach me crochet, though I am not a great crochet person and cannot crochet the wonderful things my mother did, I just manage, though I do practice now and again but prefer knitting instead, mainly Aran, but love a pattern that is a challange. Keep on Knitting?


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

My mom tried to teach me to crochet and I wasn't particularly interested. My frieds scottish nana started to teach me to knit as a child, but since my mom didn't knit, that didn't go anywhere either. When my children were little, based with the basics, I taught myself to knit and crochet with a book. I lost interest and didn't pick it up again until I was in y 50's. Now at 63 I can't go a day without some kind of yarn between my fingers. I do prefer knitting but will do a patter I really like in crochet. When my mom got senile, I would finnish her projects for her. She has been gone for 3 years now, but I sure she is watching me with a smile on her face. She alsways called me the girl who couldn't finnish anything.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

My grandmother taught me and I still carry a photo of her in my knitting bag. She's my fiber totem.


----------



## pokey (Feb 20, 2011)

My mother and my grandmother were both sewers and taught me well on that subject. In 71 I went to evening classes at the local high school and learned knitting. I made my son a sweater and others hats and mittens etc. When I moved to my now area I joined a group at the local library and we have a teacher that knits with us and we do projects together and help each other when we need it. Its a fun group. I am still teaching myself crocheting from a book but maybe someday I will master it too. I enjoy knitting the most. Pokey


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

My mother taught me when I was five years old. I made a "holy potholder," proudly gifted to grandma. (Glad she did not have to use it. It had so many dropped stitches. ) I taught my children. My oldest son learned making a sweater for his teddy bear. I taught them and quite a number of other people using the continental method.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

I learned so much from my mother when I need help I now go to friends or books. I miss her so much. She did teach me a special pattern for hair pin lace crochet. I made it several times and again gave the results away. I wanted to make a shawl for myself but there was a trick for the pattern my mother taught me. I forgot it and was trying to figure it myself by reading the directions. No results! I was looking through her stuff and found a swatch of the pattern she wrote and was feeling so blessed by her. Funny thing she never swatched anything else she ever made. She was blessed with perfect gauge!
I like the line about laundry.


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

A very good friend who has knitted for about 15 years and with whom I would always stop at yarn shops even before I began to knit.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Mom taught all 4 of us to knit. I don't even remember when because I was so young. We lived in mountain mining towns where the winters were long & cold. We made our own mittens & sox. I picked it up again in high school & made a sweater with mom teaching me to read a pattern. I don't remember when I learned to crochet, though. Maybe learning to follow knit patterns allowed me to follow the directions. This thread is great. It makes me remember happy times of my youth. :-D


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

My aunts taught me to knit and one shared her sewing bug with me. I was about 9 or 10, only I didn't keep up with the knitting or sewing, so I had to re-teach myself through a book in my 30s. The sewing I picked up on and off since having nieces and nephews and doing civil war re-enacting. I still love both. Never figured out crochet past the snazzy single chain, its probably a tension thing.


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

As far as the commercials go some of them are to COLD. Nothing personal. No love, and no human contact. I don't like to watch TV as much as I did. What has happened to our society? Have we become so impersonal? So COLD? I pray not. I know times are hard and some have it harder then others. Doesn't that mean we should HELP more? I try, and I know there are some who do to. I pray we all wake up and HELP each other, soon. Well I wish you all a Happy Spring, and a Blessed Easter.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

We do show our ages here. When I went to school they taught sewing and other stitchery type skills--beginning in early grade school levels. Today they don't even have what we called 'home economics.' I, also, grew up in a house where people did hand-work. My mother was always sewing or knitting or doing embroidery. She made just about all my clothes until I was about 12 when I rebelled and wouldn't wear them--I wanted store made things like other kids. 

What this exposure did for me was make doing things myself a personal expectation. This has so enriched my life and given me confidence to take on many different kinds of projects, including building houses. Too bad most of our young people today don't have this exposure.


----------



## abopp (Apr 17, 2011)

My male 6th grade teacher taught the whole class to knit!


----------



## Robbiejo (Mar 25, 2011)

When I was 17 a friend in high school taught me to knit. It almost ruined our friendship! She screamed at me, I screamed at her....but we persevered and I have been grateful for the last 50+ years.

Robbbiejo


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow Vicki I took a quick peek of your blot and love looking at your wonderful, beautiful pieces that you have knitted. I do knitting as well. and love a challenge. One of my latest things I like to knit is a lap robe blanket called a log cabin knit pattern. I have knitted two of them so far and am on a third one in blues and earth tones. One time I made a Irish Aran knitted blanket. It took me two years to make. (Along story)It is a pattern that you do 3 different patterns in a large number of stitches. I haven't made another one of those since. One of the patterns I was interested of your was the peach colored shawl that was lacy and so pretty!! I have enclosed some of my knitted things for you and all to see. Have a great Sunday to you all. Arlene <3


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

My grandma, then my aunt, then some books, then a friend, then the internet...and now I teach community ed knitting classes. One of the best things about knitting is that you never stop learning.


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

My grandmother (Grammie) and her daughter my Aunt Opal...many years ago...both are now gone...I too am left handed so I sat across the table from them and watched what they did....my only difference is generally the pattern's right side is my wrong side and when I do the right front of a sweater it is my left side and visa versa....have since taught myself many new things....love to knit and crochet.
Karen M. in PA


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, for men who knit. Now my mother didn't like to sew so I learned in home economics in school. My love of it allow me to make my own clothes which included my wedding dress. I taught myself embroidery, crewel, needlepoint, bargello and more. My sister found two Chinese crewel pictures which she thought my mother did but I made them for my mother at her request. I told my sister to keep them and give them to one of her daughters who was into Chinese things like I am.
I will admit I don't like the Crochet Dude at all.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I lived in Europe as a military dependent. I knew some of the local families, and the mothers would teach their sons how to knit, and it was a challenge to the boys to make their own "ski sweaters" (with the patterns). I thought that was fantastic. I wish I had paid attention - I am still apprehensive of trying to knit a pattern in and admire the beautiful sweaters, etc. that tallieu makes!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I taught myself to knit, crochet, needlepoint, cross stitch and crewel. I took a crochet class at the tech to see if there was anything I was doing wrong or if there was a better way, and it turned out I knew more about crocheting than the instructor. Next semester I had my own class teaching thread crochet techniques. I'm still probably doing a lot of stuff wrong with my knitting, but hey, it turns out OK.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I got a 'how to knit' kit (book, yarn and needles) from the Sears catalog and taught myself. Mom never got the hang of it and while my Grandmother crocheted, she did not have the patience to teach me. I later learned to crochet from a book also.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I taught myself.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was around 9 yrs old. I am left-handed--she was right-handed therefore I knit as a right-handed person.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dmarie said:



> As far as the commercials go some of them are to COLD. Nothing personal. No love, and no human contact. I don't like to watch TV as much as I did. What has happened to our society? Have we become so impersonal? So COLD? I pray not. I know times are hard and some have it harder then others. Doesn't that mean we should HELP more? I try, and I know there are some who do to. I pray we all wake up and HELP each other, soon. Well I wish you all a Happy Spring, and a Blessed Easter.


Totally agree... That's why I mainly watch good old Auntie, I get fed up with commercial stations forever putting a shilling in the meter!

Have a great Spring break

Dave

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> I taught myself to knit, crochet, needlepoint, cross stitch and crewel. I took a crochet class at the tech to see if there was anything I was doing wrong or if there was a better way, and it turned out I knew more about crocheting than the instructor. Next semester I had my own class teaching thread crochet techniques. I'm still probably doing a lot of stuff wrong with my knitting, but hey, it turns out OK.


If it turns out OK, you're doing it right for you, regardless of what the 'experts' think!

Dave


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

My mother taught me the "basics" as a child, but I really "learned" when I lived in Europe. I used to see the ladies at the sidewalk markets knit without looking and they would gossip or talk about their tomatoes or whatever at the same time! I told my husband that was my goal ... to learn to talk about tomatoes, etc. without looking at my knitting!!!! I learned and would even take my knitting along when we would go to the base to the movies or to the bowling alley. I would knit until it was my time to get up and bowl! LOL I still "touch knit" and I love it (unless it is a more intense pattern)!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

My mom tried, but I didn't take to it, then I went to knitting classes at the Y when I was 12 or so...I picked it up then, but it was knit and purl that was it. This fall a woman here in Aberdeen/Groton who does her own shearing and spinning had a class at our ART CENTER and she really turned on the lights to knitting for me...Thanks, Kelly


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

My Mom taught me when I was 6-7 years old. I had a long ride to school everyday and took my knitting with me! I taught myself to crochet when I was 25. I enjoy doing both!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

A wicked, nasty witch of a school teacher in the seventh grade. She was horrid! But I learned in spite of her. And, although that was over 50 years ago, I hold no grudge! She's six feet under now. And I'm happily knitting my little heart out.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

A friend of my mother use to come over eveinings and always had her knitting. She would sit on one foot in her chair and knit with me on the floor watching her. one night she brought me a bag,in it was a ball of yarn and needles. That night was my first lesson,at fve years old. Thank you Viola.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

My mother sent me to a yarn store when I was 10 years old to learn because she was a crocheter. The lady did not teach me how to cast on. After making a 4 inch swatch, she ripped it completely. I then went to the 5 and 10 cent store and bought a Learn How book and taught myself everything. My first sweater without a pattern. I tried on the back and it went around me twice. I cut an armhole in one side and sewed the side seam in the other.


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

I taught myself through trial and error, but not very many errors: I suppose I was lucky with the patterns I chose in the beginning,

I knitted my brother a Perry Como sweater all those years ago. When he saw it, he asked why he couldn't learn to make one himself, so I taught him how to knit. Then he taught his wife and then they taught my son. Later my son knitted a sleevless 40's style sweater needed for a Broadway theatre production that netted him a few hundred dollars.

Never had much luck with my left-handed daughter though. I think not because she's left-handed, but she simply isn't interested in it. She learned, just doesn't follow through. I think sometimes, it just skips a generation. My grandmother sewed beautifully, my mother couldn't sew a button on, and I made all my own and my childlren's clothes. Daughter doesn't sew either. Go figure.


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

My Mom tried to teach me when I was in middle school amny years ago and I was just not into it then. But just this past August I taught myself from You Tube videos and I love it and Mom is thrilled I finally took it up. I knit almost every day now. 

Chrisboldo
Central TX


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

My Aunt taught me to knit when I was 10 years old. She started me on booties of all things. LOL I'm very thankful now that she did. Just love it.

Linda


----------



## knittingsmybag (Feb 22, 2011)

My sister learned in college and taught me while she was at home on break. I was 12. She made that one afghan and I have been knitting for over 40 years! I spent too much time knitting, according to my mom. She said she used to make me stop knitting and go outside to play.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Robbiejo said:


> When I was 17 a friend in high school taught me to knit. It almost ruined our friendship! She screamed at me, I screamed at her....but we persevered and I have been grateful for the last 50+ years.
> 
> Robbbiejo


Your post is so funny! Reminds me of learning to drive from a husband.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a recently retired teacher and just have to say I'm so glad so many teachers shared their skills in the classroom. Believe me, there are many teachers out there that would gladly do so still but government guidelines force the classrooms to focus on other topics and seem to have forgotten that these skills are valuable lessons. I was able to find a way to teach cross stitching and quilt making into my science (yep science) classes and Language Arts/Reading classes and the students learned so much in both the typical academics and craft areas. My student made quilts hang in the school I was last assigned. I now substitute teach in a neighboring county and always carry my knitting with me. And no, I don't just sit and knit in the class but when the kids are taking a test or doing seat work and don't need my assistance I do take it out. You would be surprised how many teens have asked me to teach them to knit.



tamarque said:


> We do show our ages here. When I went to school they taught sewing and other stitchery type skills--beginning in early grade school levels. Today they don't even have what we called 'home economics.' I, also, grew up in a house where people did hand-work. My mother was always sewing or knitting or doing embroidery. She made just about all my clothes until I was about 12 when I rebelled and wouldn't wear them--I wanted store made things like other kids.
> 
> What this exposure did for me was make doing things myself a personal expectation. This has so enriched my life and given me confidence to take on many different kinds of projects, including building houses. Too bad most of our young people today don't have this exposure.


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

My mother tried when I was about 8, but she was right handed and I am a lefty. My grandmother taught me, another lefty. When I was early 20s, a friend of my grandmother's taught me to crochet.
Angel


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My mom. I think I was about 8. I don't even remember what I first knitted, but in college, my two roommates and I took it up. Our words when leaving our dorm room were usually, "Just wait 'til I finish this row."

My mom also taught me to crochet when I was in elementary school. And believe it or not, the first thing she taught me to make was a bride dress for a doll!

I don't crochet now, but taught both my daughters to knit as we sat with my mom the last week of her life. Now, at 69, I'm in a knitting group with my two daughters and their friends. It's delightful!


----------



## hollyboy (Apr 6, 2011)

I learned from Linda, co-owner of Knitters Dream. She is very patient and great to learn from. She taught me Italian cast on and it works great for me. I am left handed but can knit right handed.


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

I tried to teach my two oldest daughters to knit and crochet and it was very disasterous. My oldest learned to crochet and can't knit to this day and the younger daughter ended up teaching herself to knit and she can't crochet!


----------



## jwilletts (Apr 11, 2011)

My dear Mother n Law, whom I give credit to for a lot of the things that I do today, taught me how to crochet many years ago. I taught myself to knit from being able to crochet. Not that one has anything to do with the other, other than the yarn. She could not read a pattern, but I taught myself to do that as well. From there I said its the same yarn, different needles, and I am bigger than both. My MNL gave me the courage to tackle anything...including her son. lol I guess today I lean more toward knitting, but as the right patterns pops up; crocheting then becomes the project of the day... week...month. I am an artist today as well, for which I give her the credit for being able to paint. I love all of my "arts" work, and feel very peaceful doing either of them.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

My Mom taught me to crochet when I was about 12 but I taught myself to knit, did the basics for years and then took a class with a friend to learn different stitches. That was fun, made a scarf with every block a different stitch. But I can say for sure I have learned so much more about knitting from this forum than I thought possible.
Thanks to all of you..............Judy from Va.


----------



## marianeleanor (Apr 1, 2011)

I learned by watching my grandmother. Knitting has always been fun for me. I also taught members of my 4-H clubs how to knit. (Was a leader for 17 years) One of the girls told me not long ago she still remembers what I taught her. Marian in ND


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

My Grandmother taught me how to do a chain stitch when I was about 10. Then when I was in my mid to late 20s I bought a book and basically taught myself to crochet.

I learned to knit about 5-6 years ago. I was 54 years old. I bought a book and went to UTube, and learned that way. It also taught me how to read a pattern, but I am still working on reading charts. =)

You are never too old to learn a new craft! =)


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

My paternal grandmother started it all. Then came the little green Learn-How book. Then my mother-in-law (who could do anything except tatting). Then many more learn-how and pattern books. And now U-Tube and this forum! I can now embroider, knit, crochet and tat! My passion is Hardanger embroidery followed by knitting! I always have some kind of needlework in my hands! I also "demonstrate my craft" at the county fair where I consistently win blue ribbons for my own original needlework. I'm always looking for instructions on new stitches or techniques. I tend to follow a pattern for the first time in any project, but subsequently think I have a better idea on how to do something and start creating original projects. Two of my three daughters have learned from me as well as three of my five granddaughters - not a bad legacy!


----------



## sandyw1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

Learned everything I know about knitting and crocheting online.


----------



## Yoyo49 (Jan 25, 2011)

Grwing up as a child, I always watched me Mother while she chrohet. always had the desire to learn. So one day when I was 24 yrs old I made up me mind and went shopping. bought all the tools , guides and patterns now I chrochet likea a pro!!! I even taught my mother how to make cupcakes Eastereggs and all that stuff with Beautiful colrs. Wow I amaze myself. I love to chrochet, I never have time to get bored!!

Yolanda


----------



## Trudy Pacos (Feb 22, 2011)

The princible of grade school taught me God knows why I was in the hallway with her. I wish I could remember. Later on I croched edging on handerchiefs during the war { the big one}


----------



## Yoyo49 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow! That is very interesting... (-;


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

My Mother taught me to knit when I was very young. She never showed me my mistakes. Everything was beautiful. I knew it wasn't right, but she would not say so. I think that's why I love knitting so much. She encouaged me.

I taught my sons to knit when they had chicken pox. They had to miss a lot of school. It kept them occupied and, besides, I didn't have any daughters. Imagine my surprise when a few years ago (and 35 years later) I was visiting my son at an Air Force Base and when his family had gone to bed, he grabbed a couple of needles and a ball of yarn and asked how many stitches to cast on for a scarf. My mouth dropped open. I had big needles and heavy yarn there and by the time we went to bed, he had made a skinny white scarf. He left it on the counter. The next day I asked him what his family said about his scarf. He told me that his wife wore it to work, his daughter didn't beleive he made it and his then young teenage son was rather embarrassed.


----------



## Ida (Apr 14, 2011)

I taught myself to knit and crochet with the help of Learn How to Books whe I was a teenager. I am now 65.


----------



## Claudia12347 (Mar 18, 2011)

My Aunt Gina taught me to knit and crochet when I was a little girl. I am left handed so it was a problem at first but she suggested I sit facing her so my left hand could do what her right hand was doing! It took a little while but it worked!!! I'll always love and remember her for her time and patience with me....


----------



## LRHBeads (Apr 3, 2011)

I am a self taught knitter, but my Mom taught me to crochet. I was about 9 and my round doily looked more like an ameba. She said it was because my hand tension kept changing. She was amazing. Her hands would just fly. I don't remember seeing her ever use a pattern. She made all of her children a crocheted bedspread in our favorite color. I chose ecru....not my favorite color, but I was thinking ahead and knew I could use different colored sheets underneath it to give it some color and variety. It is my most cherished gift from my Mom. I must admit at the time I was not so thrilled to learn, but now I crochet and knit almost everyday. I actually prefer knitting now. I especially love making anything with cables in it. I love this site. I am amazed at the talent and friendly help everyone is willing to share. Thank goodness for the internet and the ability to share our ideas and knowledge.
Linda in Texas


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

My aunt taught me to crochet when I was 8 and a teacher in the 8th grade teacher taught me to knit. I am happy to say I have been able to pass along my love for knitting to several people.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

My mom was the source of all my needle-ness. She taught me how to embroider when I was about 6 or so (to keep me out of her hair!) and that was about the same time that she taught me how to use the sewing machine. I was about 8 when she taught me how to crochet. I made my first afghan by the time I was 11.

It was my 4-H leader who taught me how to knit though when I was 11 or 12. I picked it up and dropped it many times over the years, usually as more of a challenge than anything else. 

I spent years doing needlepoint and cross stitch and lot of other crafty things, but came back to knitting when I was in my early 20's. My first real project was a sweater that I knit for my roommate at the time. She was a skinny little thing and always cold, so I knit this thick, bulky sweater to keep her warm. Knitting stayed a permanent part of my life from then on.

I do alot of charity knitting and primarily now knit socks, but have a huge storage bag full of scarves, shawls, hats and cowls!


----------



## rokido (Jan 17, 2011)

The internet. XD. My mom is not crafty, she just doesn't have the patience. My grandmother is passed, but she was losing her sight and dexterity for years before she went, and she didn't knit; only crochet.


----------



## Shirley1906 (Mar 10, 2011)

My mother knew the basic knit stitch and showed me how to do it. I started a scarf. Then my mother didn't know how to take it off the needles to finish it, so it kept growing and growing. When I finished high school and joined the work force, I met a German lady who became my best friend, and she finished my knitting education!


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

one of my nursing friends from working in ICU- she still knits on her lunch break


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

Two and a half years ago, while searching my brain for a Christmas gift for my husband, I decided to knit him a pair of socks. A friend at work used a knitting machine - one of those things with pegs on which you wind the yarn, then pull it over the peg. I thought "how hard could it be?" So I bought the machine, yarn and a pattern from the LYS, and went home to try. It was impossible for me to understand the directions, and when I brought the pattern to work, my co-worker couldn't figure it out either. After making several hats on the round machine (that's what hubby got for Christmas that year), I admired a scarf on a woman who came into the office. She told me she made it, and I asked her if she could teach me to knit socks. She tried to talk me into a scarf or washcloth, but I was determined to knit socks. It took me about 3 months to finish that first pair, and I tore it out so often that my friend and her roommate started to call tearing stitches out "Nancy-ing." Here I am years later, still knitting socks and sometimes branching out to hats, vests, scarves, shawls, etc. I just recently learned to spin wool into yarn and that's my newest obsession - as if I don't have enough yarn in my stash to keep me busy for years! I love it!!!!


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

My Aunt taught me to knit an a dear departed friend taught me the basics of crochetting.


----------



## BLSBHS (Feb 26, 2011)

I taught myself to knit many years ago when I was a teenager. I also did crochet and macrame. I quit for many years and just within the last 6 or 7 years picked knitting back up again. I love you tube cause if I forgot how to do something I just type it in and someone has a video on how to do it! :thumbup:


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

My mum taught me to knit when I was very young. When I was little Christmases weren't like they are now. I would hang up my pillowcase on Christmas eve. and one Christmas I got a A Chicks Own Comic book an orange some candy and a small pair of knitting needles with a pink ball of wool. I've benn knitting ever since. I do a little crocheting but much prefer the knitting.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Shirley1906 said:


> My mother knew the basic knit stitch and showed me how to do it. I started a scarf. Then my mother didn't know how to take it off the needles to finish it, so it kept growing and growing. When I finished high school and joined the work force, I met a German lady who became my best friend, and she finished my knitting education!


 That's a delightful story...


----------



## jackieg (Apr 6, 2011)

My neighbor taught me to knit four years ago, she was 96 at the time (she's 100 now, but unfortunately she can no longer knit due to arthritis). She taught me to knit by throwing...since then I've learned to knit continental style by watching a video from Craft Insanity on youtube and prefer that method.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

My SIL from Norway first taught me the basics in 1970 then last year I picked it up again and used the internet to help me remember what I use to know and much more.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

My Aunt taught me to crochet when I was 17. I went to live with her after my Mother died and I guess she taught me to give me something to do through the grief process. I would sit and crochet rather than go out with friends, that is how much I liked it. I took knitting lessons at a lys, after my second son was born when I was 23.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Really nice reading all the posts. My Grandmother taught me how to knit sometime around 12 years old, she also taught my brother. Alot of the things I've learned lately have been from the internet or DVDs from Interweave. I think the first thing I made was a scarf. She also taught me how to sew. I guess we Grandmothers have alot to teach our grandchildren!


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

I remember trying to knit at school, and my headmistress ( not known for her patience) examined my effort. She said it looked like a spider's web, and compared it to the girl next door's offering which was perfect. Later that day my grandmother taught me properly, and with great patience, and I've not looked back since - even going as far as knitting from patterns in French!


----------



## dafancynancy62 (Feb 28, 2011)

My Mom was a prolific knitter and crocheted too but always refused to teach me when I begged at around age 11 saying, "Oh, you don't want to do that!" When I was 20 I got a very basic "How to Knit" booklet (which I still have today) a knit a creeper for my soon to be nephew and my second project was a cable cardigan for my husband which he still has...that was 44 years ago. Now I knit for my nephew's kids and all the kids, grandchildren and grandnieces and grandnephews!


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to crochet when I was about 9 and she saw me making a chain with my fingers (pulling a loop through a loop). My mother and a neighbor taught me to knit when I was in my teens. This neighbor was always available to help with difficult patterns. I have taught 3 of my daughters to knit and crochet and one granddaughter to knit. Passing on the tradition and skill keeps it alive from generation to generation.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank God for the patient Grandma!! We would never have learned so much without them. I want to be that kind of Grandma!!


Pilla said:


> I remember trying to knit at school, and my headmistress ( not known for her patience) examined my effort. She said it looked like a spider's web, and compared it to the girl next door's offering which was perfect. Later that day my grandmother taught me properly, and with great patience, and I've not looked back since - even going as far as knitting from patterns in French!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I taught myself from the instructions that came with a pair of booties kit... I was around twelve or so... The rest also came from instructions in books because I just loved knitting!!! I can crochet, but knitting is it for me. My collection of knitting books is pretty vast, my stash even vaster, and I appreciate everything that is handmade. Sewing is something else I do well... however, now that I am in my 70s, sitting down with my knitting while watching a good movie can't be beat. Socks are OTN, also a Helix scarf, a sweater from Barbara Walker's Knitting from the Top (she was instrumental in getting me to knit sweaters) and Elizabeth Zimmerman has been inspiring and helpful... also very funny.
May in Atlanta


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

The Yarn Barn yarn shop and my sister-in-law.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

I think I learned to knit at primary school in London, possibly helped before by my Mum. We had to knit squares to make blankets. Mine was in garter stitch, in khaki coloured wool (horrible) and my square ended up straight on the left side and somehow slanting to the left, on the right side, as I somehow seemed to lose stitches on the way. I very much doubt that it ever got as far as being put into a blanket! I went on to become a good knitter, altho' I don't do anything much now.


----------



## smitharts2002 (Apr 5, 2011)

My mom taught me when I was 8. I've now taught 3 friends.


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

A next door neighbor, who is now in her mid 90's, taught me when I was 8 y.o. So, I have been knitting for 53 years now. I taught my daughter when she was 5 y.o. and she is now knitting for her new baby girl. She sent me a picture about a month ago of the baby sitting in her lap holding knitting needles with a caption reading that she is "ready to knit". Let's keep this going for generations to come


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I learned in Girl Scouts, 50 year ago. And I thank my GIrl Scout leader every time I start a new project for the joy she gave me by teaching me to knit. 

For years I've been told that I knit "backwards" but recently found out, thanks to this forum, that I knit Russian/Eastern European style. This forum is fantastic!

Pam

P.S. My Granny taught me to crochet.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

My Mom cleaned house for a wonderful lady who was an excellent knitter and she took me under her wing and taught me at the age of 10. that was 53 years ago and I still love knitting.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> My Nanna, my Mum and my Dad taught me, oh and also my three aunts. Luckly they all gave the same advice. We were a real knitty family. My cousins now knit and I'm just teaching my grand daughter who will be 3 in May.


I am impressed with you teaching a three year old. My grandson, age 5, wants to learn and I don't even know where to start.


----------



## patticake (Feb 10, 2011)

I wet to this knitting store when I was 12 ad the woman got me started and then I knitted a vest for my dad aQuick Reply 
nd I went to her for any frogging or for anotherproject.


----------



## soxbox (Mar 22, 2011)

My Swedish grandmother taught me to knit when I was only 6 years old, she died shortly after that. I had 18 cousins only 3 of whom were girls. She also saw to it we knew how to make her braided cardamom bread. 63 years later I am still baking and knitting exactly as she taught us.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

soxbox said:


> My Swedish grandmother taught me to knit when I was only 6 years old, she died shortly after that. I had 18 cousins only 3 of whom were girls. She also saw to it we knew how to make her braided cardamom bread. 63 years later I am still baking and knitting exactly as she taught us.


How sweet.... you are fortunate to have those memories and skills. ... two of my granddaughters are lefthanded... one of them is not interested... the younger is, but still too young... the third granddaughter did learn, she is righthanded and did very well... hopefully she will go back to it when she is older... Will ask the young leftie if she want to give it a try again... hate for the skill to just get lost... It is such an enjoyable and creative outlet... 
May in Atlanta


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I taught myself how to knit when I was 20 and had 2 little boys. The first thing I knit was slippers for everyone, then I dove right in for a cardigan sweater for my youngest. Not a good choice. Never did figure out the grosgrain ribbon thing to do where the buttons & holes go. He eventually outgrew it anyway. My mother crocheted and taught me as a child. I would make little throw rugs for my doll house. I prefer knitting over crocheting simply because I don't understand crochet terms.


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

My mother was left handed also, so my Nana taught me to do a spool that made a rope, then crochet then how to knit. I always remember her fondly everytime I pick up a knitting needle or crochet hook.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

I learned to knit from my Girl Scout leader when I was in 8th grade. She was left handed so my friends say I knit funny. It turns out all right. Thanks, Mrs. Brown. My aunt did fancy lace chrochet. She tried to teach me but all I could so was the chain stitch. I finally learned to yarn crochet in Home Bureau. I then could do fine thread crochet. I made my son and DIL crochet ornaments for their Christmas tree, My sister saw them and said, "I didn't know you could crochet tiny." No one else in my family does crafts. I'm hoping that my granddaughter wants to learn but she's left handed.


----------



## junereba (Apr 17, 2011)

My Grandmother taught me to knit when I was about 12 years old. We enjoyed knitting side by side. I still knit today,almost daily, and have my Grandmother to thank for this great skill.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

My mom showed me how to knit and crochet. I was too dumb to think I couldn't do it so at 13 years old I tackled a 14 inch doily crochet pattern and made two for my sister who was getting married as a gift. 

When I visited her last year, she still has them on her end tables. She is now 77 and I am going to be 71 this year. Things do last if you take care of them.

Now, my preference is for knitting and I love to make socks and lace shawls. Want to take up on the Osnaburg shawls.

knittykitty - Tx


----------



## amshade (Mar 28, 2011)

A bunch of complete and total strangers on Youtube! I am grateful to every one of them...even though I do not know any of their names. 
I usually say that I taught myself, but if I'm honest, I learned from many, many other people. I continue to learn from you guys. So, thanks!


----------



## Towanda (Apr 17, 2011)

So many responses to this question! What a special place our teachers hold in our hearts. My mother-in-law taught me, great woman!


----------



## centrevillevirginian (Apr 11, 2011)

I really like this subject. Here is a little bit of my story, and the rewards of being a knitter.
Very young about age 10, my mother taught me how to knit. My grandmother (dad's side), taught me how to purl. She also taught me how to cast on. 
But grandma also used the old thumb method of casting on. This I have found in 1 book so far, thats it. I still use it very much today, because of the base ground that it gives to my knitting.
Some of the rewards of knitting for me have been this. Because about the same age, I started playing piano. I have not a whole of problems reading knitting patterns, because I read music very well. The chart ones are ones I'm working on now. 
With the military, I been all over the world with the needles and yarn, and going through various airports at the same time, even after 9/11 (stories later) Have bought yarn and needles when in other countries, quite an experience in itself. 
Finally this: 3 yrs ago, I went through 2 cat bites which turned infectious, and I had to deal with pick-line IV's and that. Oh yes a lot of fun. Had to have surgery also. But my othro, didn't have me go through PT, because he saw the movement of my hand, and was totally amazed of how my L hand could move, even after surgery (twice). i told him, that I'd been knitting and playing piano most of my life and had the movement. He was amazed. I also met my internist in the hosp, when she was going floor rounds. 
This goes back to knitting at a young age. Have never regretted it to this day. I do know how to crochet, also like afghan stitch better than regular crochet. But prefer to knit.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> I taught myself how to knit when I was 20 and had 2 little boys. The first thing I knit was slippers for everyone, then I dove right in for a cardigan sweater for my youngest. Not a good choice. Never did figure out the grosgrain ribbon thing to do where the buttons & holes go. He eventually outgrew it anyway. My mother crocheted and taught me as a child. I would make little throw rugs for my doll house. I prefer knitting over crocheting simply because I don't understand crochet terms.


Funny you should say that about not understanding crochet terms. I have always been more of a crocheter than a knitter, and I have trouble understanding knitting terms. Fortunately I have this big, thick knitting encyclopedia which explains (almost) everything. I think it's from Harmony. I also have one for cross stitching and other embroidery stitches, plus books on crewel and needlepoint. One book that I've found absolutely indispensible is "The DMC Complete Encyclopedia of Needlework"


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My Grammy taught me the basics. She would have my sister and I sit with her and knit rows while she worked on whatever project she had going. Once we could knit several inches without dropping or adding stitches she then showed us how to purl so we could go from garter stitch to stocking stitch. As I got older Grammy and I sit and knit together. She also taught me how to single and double crochet. We would also sit and make doilies together. I don't think my sister remembers any of what Grammy taught us, but I now knit with my Grammy's interchangeable needles that I bought at her auction after she passed away several years ago. Extreme fond memories to say the least.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

My mom taught me when I was in 3rd grade, along with other eagar 3rd graders,when she came to a "take your Mom to school" event. I picked it up again when I took a textiles class as a high school senior , then went back to it as an adult to keep my hands out of the fridge, and , away from the cigarettes! Im still doing all 3!!!!!

Terri


----------



## shilton (Jan 17, 2011)

My grammie taught me to knit. Unforunately, she never taught me how to stop!


----------



## centrevillevirginian (Apr 11, 2011)

shilton said:


> My grammie taught me to knit. Unforunately, she never taught me how to stop!


That describes me. Keep it up.


----------



## GrammieJean (Mar 16, 2011)

My grandmother did beautiful crochet and some knitting. She tried to teach me and I just could not get the hang of it. She use really fine crochet thread and made tablecloths and bedspreads. 
I taught myself to knit with Learn How To Knit books and was delighted to show my Grandmother my new skill. She was delighted and said she never liked to use that 'fat thread'. I learned with Worsted Weight and still do most of my work with DK or WW.


----------



## genevieveRN (Apr 17, 2011)

My Nonna when I was about 4.


----------



## genevieveRN (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Lisa,
I am very interested in knitted jewelry but really no great patterns here. A least I can't find them. Can u tell me where I can find(buy) them. Thank u. Gen


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

AT 5 when I was laid up after hospitilization my Mom started my yarn adventure, she knit constantly so I was used to the clicking, spool yarn quickly became knitting squares. All thru high school and college I knit argyle socks and tennis sweaters with cables, picked up crocheting along the way as I was taught to weave and pick up lost stitches with a hook. My kids benefited from many knit items while i lived up north. When i moved to Fl the idea of knitting with wool was actually offensive. So for 30 years or more I rarely picked up needles or hooks, then one day one of my line dance students invited me to the group to meet some of her friends. They offered to teach me--told them I had learned 70 years earlier and actually told them how to use bobbins a la my old argyle days. Now I am with them each week --we are called Hearts and Crafts. We mostly produce for charity, hospitals, the homeless, the vets, cancer hats etc, but we also make saleable items for our annual sale to raise money for shipping and yarn.--long winded sorry!


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

My Maternal Grandmother taught me to knit when I was 9 or 10 and the first thing I made was a sweater and skirt for my Shirley Temple Doll with much, much help from Grandma. Later she tried to teach me to crochet but everything I crocheted looked like a bonnet!! My Fraternal Grandmother taught me to tat but I wasn't too interested. She was a wonderful quilter and taught me to quilt but it was difficult for me to make those small stitches. Now most of the quilters use their sewing machines. Mother taught me to do embroidery on doll clothes that she helped me sew. I guess I came from a long line of women that enjoyed doing all sorts of needle work. I am now making the third generation of Barbie doll clothes. First, my daughters, then granddaughters and now great-granddaughters. I'll be 81 in August and still love doing hand work--especially knitting. I really like this knitting forum and have found that I am still learning new stitches! Pat S.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

My Mum knitted but I can't remember being taught to knit by her. I used books to learn. In fact I've used books to learn just about everything from Bobbin lace to Jewelry making.


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

my mother taugh me to knit, i am left handed but knit with my right,my mother was left handed also but was made to use her right hand when she was at school.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I taught myself to knit the Fall or 1959 with a Learn how to Knit book. It wasn't until several years later that I learned my mother knew how to knit, but she never knit while I was growing up. Norita from WI


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

My mom taught me to knit when I was four (I had one of the childhood diseases, and I guess I was driving her crazy). I've been knitting ever since. Her twin sister taught my cousin, and we would spend many hours knitting! Mom's gone now, but every day when I pick up my knitting, I'm so happy she taught me 62 years ago! Great memories!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I am the only lefty in a family of righties so no one could teach me. Finally I learned by watching others and reversing what I saw. At first, my knitting looked strangely different, but not unattractive. I finally realized I was twisting my knit stitches which gave my stockinette a textured look and learned to correct my "mistakes." I had to laugh when I recently saw an article in a well-known knitting magazine touting using twisted knit stitches to achieve unusual effects.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I went to a knitting class at Wal-Mart taught by a friend of mine,I made a vest. I was in my early 40s,My Mama and my Dads Mama taught me to crochet at an early age, they did not read patterns just looked at it,counted stitches and made one.That worked fot me on rugs but I use a pattern for other things. I learned to Tat at a class the county extension service held. I also sew and do all kind of crafts.I used to do oil painting but had to give it up due a paulsy type thing in my hands they wont stop shaking. I love it all.


----------



## nurulnehar (Mar 22, 2011)

You're aunt is a gem, may God always bless her always


----------



## Lloyann (Apr 3, 2011)

My mother and grandmother taught me how to crochet when I was 16. A dear lady who owned a yarn shop in Ludington, Michigan taught me how to knit when I was 27. I'm 43 now and love to do both of them. I have since past on what I have learned and taught my daughter (13) how to crochet and knit.


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

I love reading that a few of you tat. I tried once, but I'm not consistent enough to do a satisfactory job of it. I won't give up. I'll pick it up again at another time in my life.

I learned to knit and purl from my grandmother, Louise, when I was five or six. We lived in her house at the time, and she slept in a rocking chair at the bottom of the stairs, so any time we came downstairs to use the bathroom in the night, we would see her sitting in that chair, knitting. I swear she did it in her sleep, but I don't know. She passed away at the age of 54 when I was seven. My uncle's wife gave me a single set of Grammy's double pointed needles, and I continued to knit and purl little squares or strips. She also taught me to make the slippers that were a standard in our family growing up. Actually, my aunt and I still make them for people most winters. Since they were a rectangle with two simple seams, and they were only a rib stitch and a garter stitch, I could do it. 

At the age of 21, during my first pregnancy, I had an unbearable urge to learn to knit and to make something for my baby. My husband and I searched a couple of stores and found a pattern we liked, the yarn and needles, and a book on how to knit. I spent the entire nine months knitting and ripping, and whenever I would claim I was irretrievably lost, my husband would tell me he was sure I could figure it out. If he'd given me permission to quit, I would have. I'd only known him a short time, and this was one of the things he did that really formed my opinion of him - his belief in my ability to solve my problems. (Love at first sight, I was 20, he was 41, married in no time, and nearly 23 years later, we're still madly in love and the parents of two amazing college students. Because of this, we got to know each other as we went along). It was only a week or so before I delivered my son that I finished my project (thanks to 6 weeks of bed rest, I had nothing else to do). It was a bunting, and served at his winter "coat" the first winter of his life. It turned out that this was an advanced project (I didn't know to look for skill levels on projects at the time), and once I'd done it, I was able to either do anything called for, or figure out where to find the resources to learn how to do anything called for in patterns. So, after a pair of wool socks for my husband the following year, and a fair isle vest for him, I began creating my own patterns and making my own projects. 

As for crochet, my mother used to make granny squares for an afghan when I was young. She showed me how to double crochet. Later, my older sister gave birth to my mom's first grandchild when I was a teenager. I had a doll's crocheted sweater on a cabbage patch doll a friend had given me (It was named Buffy). I took that doll sweater apart, stitch by stitch, in order to figure out how it'd been made. And I copied it, in a larger size, and made a sweater for my niece. After that, I never did another crochet project. My niece, who learned to knit in college and quickly decided she prefers crochet, calls me often to discuss instructions in a pattern, and between us, we work out what it means. So I hear about different stitches and methods in crochet, but it still doesn't hold my attention like knitting does.


----------



## salt lake nanny (Mar 30, 2011)

I was self-taught and acquired many bad habits! Correcting these knitting habits as an adult has proved to be more trouble than if I had learned basic techniques and answers to questions in the beginning. I recommend a few lessons from someone who knows what they're doing!!!


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

I wrote a book! Sorry about that! I can be quite a talker when I get going.


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

My right handed mother taught me-a lefty! It wan't easy for her! I'm terminally left-handed and manage to read most patterns!


----------



## puffinluv (Jan 25, 2011)

My right handed mother taught me-a lefty! It wan't easy for her! I'm terminally left-handed and manage to read most patterns!


----------



## mrktona (Jan 29, 2011)

My aunt taught me to knit. I was about 10 years old. My mom baked and my mother-in-law sewed . I still love to knit!!!!

Mich


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

My dear MOM taught me how to knit when I was abt 6 or 7, she would give me yarn & knitting needles & I would be busy with that while she ran to the store.... We had no television back then. While I took my knitting w/me on a rencent visit to my mom in the nursing home, she watched me & told me a 'story' of how my little friends would come by to call me to play outside, but I would rather stay w/mom and knit. Boy! I'm ever so glad I did. I did not remember this little fact until a couple of weeks ago. It's amazing how her short term memory is gone, but she remembers an incident that happened over a century ago.
Knitting has become my 'sanity' during my hard and depressing times.

THAK YOU MOM FOR GIVING ME THIS WONDERFUL GIFT OF KNITTING!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Buffy said:


> I wrote a book! Sorry about that! I can be quite a talker when I get going.


Don't worry about that. I, for one, loved the story and I'm sure everone else did too!

Dave


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

A friend's mom taught me in 8th grade. She was left handed and I sat across from her. We made mittens...One at a time (I later learned to do both at same time to "MATCH" ! (LOL). I always wanted to try socks but was afraid to turn a heel, so last year I took a "Socks on Circ's" class at the local yarn shop. I LOVE Socks!!!!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Even though my mom was an excellent knitter, she sent me to the local yarn shop because she wanted me to knit like an American, not Continental like she did. The shop was run by two sisters, one of whom was a lefty. If you bought your yarn (Bernat Spinnerin in those days) from them, they would teach you how to knit. My first project was slippers.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

I loved reading your story. I tried to teach my grandson...he was tooo fidgitty...but told me that "someday" he will sit with me again, just not ON my lap and learn.


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

West Arnum...I LOVE your reply..pic of your grmother in your knitting bag! Such a sweet memory!


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

Mollie said:


> Even though my mom was an excellent knitter, she sent me to the local yarn shop because she wanted me to knit like an American, not Continental like she did. The shop was run by two sisters, one of whom was a lefty. If you bought your yarn (Bernat Spinnerin in those days) from them, they would teach you how to knit. My first project was slippers.


So many Americans are learning continental because it's more efficient. Funny that your mom wanted you to do the opposite.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit whe I was about 7 or 8. My mother died when I was 12 so a friendly neighbor helped me and encouraged me to continue learning. I am still learning 68 yrs. later.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

My Aunt. she owned what was called a "dry goods" store in the '40's. It was a small mom & pop store that sold mens & woman's undergarments, t-shirts etc. as well as being the LYS.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

softspots said:


> I loved reading your story. I tried to teach my grandson...he was tooo fidgitty...but told me that "someday" he will sit with me again, just not ON my lap and learn.


I'm sure he'll get round to it when he's ready. I think knitting is one of those things one can put down and come back to at different points in one's life.

There have been periods, sometimes of a couple of years, when I haven't knitted anything at all. A new flurry of activity is usually sparked when I see a sweater in a shop that's nearly, but not quite, just what I want, that spurs me on to work out how to do it the way I like. I'll make that one and then be in the mood to make some more.

The great thing is, that I never seem to forget how to do it, Nanny Lambert obviously taught me well!


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

yona said:


> My dear MOM taught me how to knit when I was abt 6 or 7, she would give me yarn & knitting needles & I would be busy with that while she ran to the store.... We had no television back then. While I took my knitting w/me on a rencent visit to my mom in the nursing home, she watched me & told me a 'story' of how my little friends would come by to call me to play outside, but I would rather stay w/mom and knit. Boy! I'm ever so glad I did. I did not remember this little fact until a couple of weeks ago. It's amazing how her short term memory is gone, but she remembers an incident that happened over a century ago.
> Knitting has become my 'sanity' during my hard and depressing times.
> 
> THAK YOU MOM FOR GIVING ME THIS WONDERFUL GIFT OF KNITTING!


Sixteen years ago, my grandfather had a stroke. I flew to Maine from Reno to see him. We still had no idea what he knew or recognized, as he'd not even had most of the tests by the time I arrived. However, I was knitting a sweater for my husband at the time. It was his wife who taught me to knit, and who used to knit all night long in my childhood. My grandfather would point to my knitting hands, and look at me, and then point to my knitting again, and I knew right away what he knew and what he recognized.


----------



## woodsfaery (Feb 12, 2011)

Golden Hands craft books purchased from a grocery store...I'm left handed, so my mom kept telling people she couldn't teach me anything...When I was in my late twenties I purchased the books (one a week for what seemed an intermittable time) and the one on knitting showed how to knit left handed...I only knit simple things like afghans and babyghans but it's enough to keep me happy


----------



## KnittingBarbara (Feb 28, 2011)

I learned to Knit in a 7th Grade Elective Class in 1952. We had to knit sox and it was hard to pick up the stitches turning the heel. I now knit sox for Charity and don't have any trouble. Amazing what a few years will do. I started a Knitting group at my church and taught a couple of kids in my neighborhood to knit. One little boy wanted to surprise his mother with a knitted scarf for Christmas and did a beautiful job. I love passing on the skill. :thumbup:


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

I taught myself to knit and crochet after watching my Mom. She was such a very busy Lady but found time in the evenings to do her needle work. That was 70 years ago. My how time flies. Anyway I somehow knit the continental style, not the way she knitted at all, but didn't know what style that was until a couple of years ago. I have no idea where it came from because there is no one that I know of that uses that style. Mom always said that it looked like I was holding a manure fork. I crochet the same way. I love doing both and I don't think a day goes by that I'm not working on something. This is such a wonderful site. So glad that I accidentally found it. You Ladies are all so wonderful and talented, and I have learned a lot more since joining you. Love you all.


----------



## emmett (Apr 16, 2011)

My dad taught me to knit and I taught my mon


----------



## emma jean johnson (Feb 20, 2011)

Mom taught me how to crochet by standing behind her because I am left handed,she was right handed,She could not read a pattern but used a pin on a picture to mark the rows and did a good job,that was 70 years ago.my boss taught me to knit when I was 21, and worked the night shift in a drugstore,She told me if I really wanted to learn to knit that I had to start with socks,wow! with 4 needles too!don't remember how long it took me but I did make more pairs of socks,,they will last for ever,I also taught 2 left handed nieces to knit when they were in high school,now they have grandkids and got me started to knit again after 50 years,,I love KnittingParadise.com,ya'll have really been a big help to me after being away from Knitting for so long.."Happy Knitting Everyone"LOL.JJ


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am impressed with how many dads taught their kids how to knit! My dad or mom did not teach me how to knit, however, a friend of mine learned how to knit in grade school and then she taught me how to knit. I learned how to crochet from a book. Prefer knitting over crocheting


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

My mom had dementia, too. She never forgot how to knit. We weren't able to talk much toward the end, but I would always take my knitting with me when I visited her, and we would knit for a while. She was making a scarf for my dad when she passed away in January. I hope someday I can finish that project for her and for dad.


----------



## Ks Girl (Apr 16, 2011)

I also taught myself to knit out of that little green book back in the 60's. I still have the book. It is a little worn but I still look at it once in awhile. There is some good patterns in it. My mom taught me to crochet before I started to school. My dad was a police man working nights, so in order to keep me quiet she would sit me down & show me how. She was left handed so I sat beside her & did the same thing she did. I miss her. She crocheted for many years. I have some of her doilies. Love this forum. I'm new to it. Hello everyone who loves yarn. My husband says I have to much yarn & I need to finish one project before I start another one, but I need to have more than one thing going.


----------



## Ks Girl (Apr 16, 2011)

I also taught myself to knit out of that little green book back in the 60's. I still have the book. It is a little worn but I still look at it once in awhile. There is some good patterns in it. My mom taught me to crochet before I started to school. My dad was a police man working nights, so in order to keep me quiet she would sit me down & show me how. She was left handed so I sat beside her & did the same thing she did. I miss her. She crocheted for many years. I have some of her doilies. Love this forum. I'm new to it. Hello everyone who loves yarn. My husband says I have to much yarn & I need to finish one project before I start another one, but I need to have more than one thing going.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

My mom tried but she knitted too fast for me, when I was PG with my first child a neighbor taugh me the basics, and then years later when I came to USA, I taught myself to crochet. Now I do both, never took any lessons and about 15 years ago a friedn taught me to pick, and boy I love it.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

My mother was a fine needlewoman and could do everything from embroidery to sewing to knitting to crochet...she taught me how to knit when I was about 8 - she knitted continental but I never could get the hang of it so I became a thrower - still am. 

She also taught me how to crochet and to do embroidery and tapestry. At 10 years old I worked on some of the tapestry kneelers which are still in use today at the Cathedral in my hometown. She also used to do ecclesiastical embroidery and showed me how to work with metal threads etc. 

Sadly my mother died when I was 20 but I still have the hand embroidered ballgown (sewn by my 16 year old self) which she lovingly worked on for my 6th form ball - 40 years ago.

I think of her often whenever I am working on a project - and know she is looking down and cheering me on to hurry up and get it finished!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

My mom tryed when I was 6 or 7 but I am left handed and I just couldn't get it
Six years ago over the July 4th weekend I got a book and taught myself
Knitting is my peace in this hectic world


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

I have crocheted for many, many years. I didn't knit because I couldn't get the holding of the needles and the work always looked ugly. Then I found a tutorial on utube for continental knitting about a year ago and have been knitting ever since. I always thought knitting was too slow but holding the yarn the way I do when I crochet was the answer for me.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I taught myself with a book and a pair of needles.
Later when I wanted to try projects, I realized there was more I needed to know besides making very long scarves!
I signed up at a local adults class in the evenings, and made my first sweater for my todler son.
I've since made afgans, but would like to learn how to make sweaters and infant patterns.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

oops! I meant to say 'but she remembers an incident that happened over HALF a century ago' not a century ago.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

My mother-in-law taught me to crochet, she was left-handed, she sat in front of me so it was like looking in a mirror. I caught on really fast with her method.


----------



## kate severin (Apr 8, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit and crochet and hand sew. I learned to tat from a book.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

A little over a year ago I needed a scarf, but not just any scarf would do. See I stand at 6'4" so I needed a nice long scarf. When I couldn't find anything that suited my needs I decided to pick up some yarn and some needles and learn to knit so that I could make my own scarf. With tutorials I found on youtube and a few books I taught myself how to knit. Now I'm totally hooked. I only wish I had started knitting years ago.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

My wonderful Grandmother taught me to crochet when I was 9. The Bug was always in me and when I was in my early 20's I taught myself to knit and knit and knit and knit and I haven't stopped. THANK GOD for this website and all you wonderful ladies who have taught me how to sew a good seam and helped on other problems. This is just the BEST. THANKS LADIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

i always wanted to knit so i took a class at a local shop but the women teaching the class wasnt a good people person and i felt like i was bothering her when i had a question. ( i only went 3 times) so i bought a book for $25.00 and pretty much taught myself and how i love it!! i have only been knitting since November and just completed my first felt bag.!


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

my mother-in-law tryed to teach me to crochet. I could make the longest chain you could ever see but that was as far as it went. i pretty much taught myself to knit and love it!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Charity Knitter said:


> I taught myself to knit with Learn to Knit books. My Mother tried to teach me how to crochet, but I just couldn't get it. At age 67 I'm still learning new knitting patterns, etc. Now I'm a member of a group of women who, knit, crochet and sew items for charity. We help each other.
> 
> Charity Knitter


Me too, Charity. I'm adamanatly left-handed and there was no one who could teach me, so I got a book and held the pictures up to a mirror to get an idea of how to hold the needles and yarn - still don't hold them "right" but I don't care. It's the result that counts. Later I learned to crochet the same way. BTW, I'm inspired by your charity group; I've recently retired and am looking into ways to combine my needlework with some sort of volunteer work.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I taught myself to knit and crochet.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

My grandma Stella taught me how to knit over 40 years ago. I still love it today and named my shop on Etsy after her - StellasKnits. My mom was also an avid knitter. She was unable to knit the last year of her life; the last thing I made for her was a prayer shawl while she was in the hospital. She loved it so much. She couldn't get out of bed but loved just having it laid over her and hear her face because it was so soft.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> My grandma Stella taught me how to knit over 40 years ago. I still love it today and named my shop on Etsy after her - StellasKnits. My mom was also an avid knitter. She was unable to knit the last year of her life; the last thing I made for her was a prayer shawl while she was in the hospital. She loved it so much. She couldn't get out of bed but loved just having it laid over her and hear her face because it was so soft.


That's so beautifull, it makes me cry. I love the name Stella.


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet from my grandma when quite young, but not sure what age. She would give us a ball of yarn and needles or hook and it would keep me occupied for hours. I just knit squares back and forth. When I was a little older a friend had a toy knitting machine and I loved playing with that. It wasn't until I had my first baby that I started making actual projects, but all I needed to know was knit and pearl and I was able to teach myself the rest from books. Over the years I have accumulated many knitting machines and still enjoy them, but there's nothing more relaxing that knitting by hand for my granddaughters. My daughter wasn't interested in knitting or sewing like I was - but then she didn't need to since I made everything for her.... I spend a lot of time now with my granddaughter who is almost 2 and am hoping she will want to learn.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

My Mum taught me the basics knit purl stitch, but didn't teach
me how to make things, my mum left us when I was 13 and
we never really had a close relationship after that. I taught myself to crochet and to read the easy patterns LOL
I learnt how to sew in High School in Home Economics. Now I'm teaching my girls.


----------



## loribell (Feb 21, 2011)

My Mom taught me,my sisters and cousins when we were about 6-10 ages. She taught us to knit and crochet Barbie doll clothes. It was our Saturday morning "knitting club". The love of knit and crochet is always in my heart and in my hands.


----------



## Orangeville Sue (Mar 21, 2011)

My Grandmother mostly and my Mom would help when I got stuck!


----------



## chenoda (Apr 17, 2011)

My mom taught me to crochet when I was 12 or so, and I'd always wanted to learn to knit. Then, this past December, (some 26 years later) I decided to take it into my own hands and learned by watching videos on youtube.


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

tamays said:


> A little over a year ago I needed a scarf, but not just any scarf would do. See I stand at 6'4" so I needed a nice long scarf. When I couldn't find anything that suited my needs I decided to pick up some yarn and some needles and learn to knit so that I could make my own scarf. With tutorials I found on youtube and a few books I taught myself how to knit. Now I'm totally hooked. I only wish I had started knitting years ago.


My son stands 6'4" as well, and the most recent thing I've made for him was a black Alpaca scarf. It's been hard to outfit him his entire life, but at least I can make slippers for his size 15 feet, and scarves that are long enough, etc.


----------



## Buffy (Mar 21, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> A wicked, nasty witch of a school teacher in the seventh grade. She was horrid! But I learned in spite of her. And, although that was over 50 years ago, I hold no grudge! She's six feet under now. And I'm happily knitting my little heart out.


LOL! This might be my favorite story.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

My mom taught me when I was 6 or 7, the basic knit and pearl. She was a great knitter and pass the love of knitting on to me, I will always be thankful. My mom is no longer with me, miss her still. When relatatives look at something I made and tell me you got your moms hands for knitting, it always makes me so happy.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

My sister in law taught me the knit stitch and how to cast on during her lunch hour. I was elated and my mom taught me to crochet and embroidery when I was 9 because all ladies must learn some type of hand work. I learned to make those house shoes and my son asked the other day if he could have a pair as he does not like to run around the house barefoot. My daughter in law and son moved in with me and she went to town and bought enough yarn for both of us to make an afghan and I said Oh I can't do that I can ony knit and purl. She got a book and taught me the rest. I love taking knitting classes and I have just recently retired at 81 years young, My son is making me a suite in the downstairs of his home and I am very happy. 9a


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

My uncle's sisters were fabulous knitters. They did everything-- needlepoint, embroidery, they hybridized African violets and fancy begonias, made all their own clothes, and were wonderful Southern cooks. 
Back in the late 1950's in Charlotte,NC, these over achievers were making very complicated knitted lace dresses out of silk yarn, with open jackets, lined with silk. Ernestine set me up with 20 stitches on size #8's, and a ball of variegated red/pink yarn. I loved everything about my times with those women and knitting still has those wonderful associations. 
I never finished that scarf. I had it around for years, but years later I eventually learned myself over again when I went to Macy's in NYC and got my first patttern for a boyfriend's vest from a lady who taught knitting there, a Mrs. May. 

She scooted back and forth on a rolling chair behind a huge four-sided counter with knitters sitting all around. Lots of gals on their lunch breaks from the garmet district came in for her help. She was very patient and thought I was making the vest too long-- I was. I ended up wearing it as a mini-dress.


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

My mom taught me when I was 10-12. I remember a garter stitch scarf...but not much else. She had more success teaching me to sew then. I made little dresses for my daughter after Mom made one for her from one of my bridemaid's dresses, which she made along with my wedding dress (long distance, no less). I picked up knitting again when I got married and was "nesting". Mom made a basketweave baby blanket for my daughter, so I copied her pattern and started knitting basketweave blankies for all the babies I knew. I also found a raglan sleeve kids t-neck and made 8 for Christmas presents one year. 

My SIL taught me to crochet but all she taught me was the granny square...it was the 70s after all! So I made a 42-square afghan in brown, orange and cream (again...the 70s) that fit a king sized bed...still have it.

I like the texture of knitted blankets better so do those more often, but I still crochet, cross-stitch, needlepoint, crewel work and embroidery.

I'm finally getting brave enough to make something other than scarves and blankets...on to socks...

Thanks to all the encouraging words and tips from all you lovely folks who make it look so easy!


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

My mom learned as a teenager from a nun while she worked at an orphanage. The nun was left handed. When Mom taught me (at 10 or 11 years old) she told me our process looked different because it was left-handed. I'm 50 and just recently found out that we actually knit Continental.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I took 6 knitting lesson from a lady in a yarn shop in 1963; have been knitting since that time. I really like to knit.

I am Ann from WV


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

My Mother taught me to crochet, only saw her Mother about
3/4 times a year and I never knew if she did needle work.
My Dad's Mother died years before I came along, but she
knitted a pair of mittens for my Dad and put a lock of his 
hair in them. I framed the mittens and they hang in a special
place in my living room. My Dad was born in 1880 so you
know how I love those little red & blue tiny things.


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

My aunt "Simae" taught me about 45 years ago. When she would check my work it was so tight and she would tell me to try to work looser. Now, I'm a really loose knitter.I still have the little knitting book she gave me, and all of her needles and such. I loved her alot and miss her every day.


----------



## Rebeccahong (Feb 16, 2011)

My mom taught me a little bit, because I had no patience to do that when I was young. Now I can knit and crochet. I am in Pray Shawl Ministry, they taught me a lot.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

I went to local yarn shop and the owner was great. I would go set in the park and when get stuck I'd go back and she would show me what had gone wrong and get me going again. I now teach Others to knit and especially teaching teens. I volunteer at a local library in the after school section. I'm glad to pass on my love for the craft. I crochet also but prefer to knit. Keep on sharing your knowledge with others. It is the best gift you can give.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

In 7th grade a friend's mom got a few of us together and we all went to a yarn store and bought a sweater pattern and yarn. We met every Saturday at their house until we were all done. Mine was beige with a collar and leather buttons. I'll never forget it!


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

my mother taught me to knit and most all the needle arts.one thing she levt with me was the avise to do what the patern said . and let the needles do the work .


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

My Sisters taught me. I was 6 and they were knitting argyle socks at the time. I must have shown some interest but I don't remember. It's like I always knitted. First thing I knitted was mittens. Now 3 out of 4 of my Sisters is still alive and one still knits. I've never knitted argyle socks. Not on my bucket list either.


----------



## culshafer (Jan 16, 2011)

My mother taught me to crochet and up til the last year i just began to knit, self taught with various book, web sites and you tube. You tube is a good source for teaching videos. Taught myself how to read patterns. and when i get stuck on something internet here i come


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

Now with all the self stripping yarns out there you can get the argyle effect with not all the work. I love to knit socks as my name gives away. Lol.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I absolutely LOVED reading it, it is so sweet!


Buffy said:


> I wrote a book! Sorry about that! I can be quite a talker when I get going.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

I taught myself to knit at the age of 5. I watched my mother unravel sweaters we received from England (we lived in South Africa and my parents were missionaries) that were too big or small for us, so Mom unravelled them, steamed the yarn to relax it and then knit it up in our sizes. I got all the "scraps" to knit my dollies sweaters and skirts. Lots of fun and it kept me busy!


----------



## Roxee (Apr 16, 2011)

I taught myself about 10 years ago from the book learn to knit in just one day, course it didnt happen in one day LOL I also taught myself to crochet from the crochet version of it about 3 years ago or so. That did not go well the 1st time lol. But now I can do both and to me crochet is faster


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

I taught myself how to knit by reading a book and watching a video. I had asked my Aunt 8 months ago if I could buy the knitting stuff she couldn't use anymore and that same day she stopped breathing and died. The family gave me the knitting supplies and I felt it was my task/labor to learn all I could about Knitting. I love knitting now and I am still using the yarns I got from my Aunt.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure that's possible! To only have one project and yarn for it going on ?!


Ks Girl said:


> I also taught myself to knit out of that little green book back in the 60's. I still have the book. It is a little worn but I still look at it once in awhile. There is some good patterns in it. My mom taught me to crochet before I started to school. My dad was a police man working nights, so in order to keep me quiet she would sit me down & show me how. She was left handed so I sat beside her & did the same thing she did. I miss her. She crocheted for many years. I have some of her doilies. Love this forum. I'm new to it. Hello everyone who loves yarn. My husband says I have to much yarn & I need to finish one project before I start another one, but I need to have more than one thing going.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

My dear mother taught me to knit when I was 7 years old. She also taught me how to crochet. She is gone now but at 66 I am still enjoying her gift.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

If someone hasn't compiled a book of all these stories they certainly should, I feel like I've just spent the last hour or so with all of you listening to all your wonderful memories! Thanks


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Found an instruction booklet, knitting needles & variegated yarn in my mom's cabinet. Sat down and taught myself at the age of 10. I haven't stopped since. If I'm not knitting, I'm bored to tears. Have to keep my hands busy.


----------



## dfarrell23 (Apr 17, 2011)

My grandmother taught me when I was 7, and then my whole Camp Fire group learned when we were 8. Warm memories...


----------



## Roxee (Apr 16, 2011)

golfmom1018 said:


> Found an instruction booklet, knitting needles & variegated yarn in my mom's cabinet. Sat down and taught myself at the age of 10. I haven't stopped since. If I'm not knitting, I'm bored to tears. Have to keep my hands busy.


I am the same, I start going crazy if I am not knitting or crocheting


----------



## knittingsmybag (Feb 22, 2011)

I used that same book and, as a matter of fact, I still have it (somewhere!). I think it's a classic!


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

One of the neighbor girls taught me to knit when I was seven years old,I am so thankful she did as I always love knitting & crocheting too.After I met my husbands, here it was his cousint who taught me!!
My mom was a beautiful knitter, crocheter, sewer, & any craft you can think of she kew how to do.
We would sit around the table in the evening (by the coal oil lamp) & we would stretch out crepe paper, that our monther had cut for rose petal, she wouldl wax them & then crochet beautiful baskets for them.
She didn't teach me to knit as she was left handed, & she died when she was only 40 years old, I was just a teen-ager, & then got to be the "mother" of the 4 younger children. I taught the 2 youngers ones to knit & one was left handed.
This winter I had 4 girls about 10-12 years old taught them how to knit , just had a great time with them.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

My mom who died 8 years ago today; I miss her more and more as times goes by


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes it is sad to lose our mom's I often think it would have been so nice for her to live until the knitting machines were in & all the crafts that are made easy with the" glue gun"
My siste closest to me died just going on two years, I really miss her too, she only lived a few miles away, but us other sister do try to keep in touch quite often, most weeks anyway. Our family was so spread after mom died when we were all so young, it was 41 years before we all got together again, but over the past 20 years we have gotten together many more times, but now that we are getting into 80's & close it isn't so easy to getr travelling.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes it is sad to lose our mom's I often think it would have been so nice for her to live until the knitting machines were in & all the crafts that are made easy with the" glue gun"
My siste closest to me died just going on two years, I really miss her too, she only lived a few miles away, but us other sister do try to keep in touch quite often, most weeks anyway. Our family was so spread after mom died when we were all so young, it was 41 years before we all got together again, but over the past 20 years we have gotten together many more times, but now that we are getting into 80's & close it isn't so easy to get travelling.


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

I taught myself to knit, crochet, weave and cross-stitch. My mom did embrodery and my sister is a quilter. We all went different driections.

Retta


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

We are never 'old' enough to lose our Mothers. The only thing I remember is that SHE could never have stood losing me. I left her wake and driving home I thought to myself "I can't wait to call Mama and tell her who was there--"


----------



## Gramof3 (Mar 18, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was just a kid. Then when I was in my teens, she taught me to crochet. I taught both my girls to knit, but they never really took to it. My five year old granddaughter, however, has asked me to teach her to knit. I can't wait.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Buffy said:
> 
> 
> > I wrote a book! Sorry about that! I can be quite a talker when I get going.
> ...


So did I!!! Sweet story.
May


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

It is really hard to lose our moms & it is REALLY hard to lose a chid, our son died at 21 years with cancer, that was 30 years ago, it is still hard, never quit missing him, now just lost a 23 year grandson, that is hard too.
Life wasn't meant to be easy, we have to learn to cope, but I just know my God never makes mistakes!
I've had to learn to trust Him.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

jqgrammy9 said:


> My Aunt taught me to crochet when I was 17. I went to live with her after my Mother died and I guess she taught me to give me something to do through the grief process. I would sit and crochet rather than go out with friends, that is how much I liked it. I took knitting lessons at a lys, after my second son was born when I was 23.


Knitting has seen me through the grief process... and through loss and disappointments.... It is supposed to be meditative, to knit, I read somewhere... It has also been a way to share in the joy of a new baby coming... 
Just remembered that a neighbor of my mother's lent me a book with basic instructions, patterns and several stitches that I still use. My son's baby booties came from that book... he will be 50 in July!!!


----------



## andi pandi (Feb 5, 2011)

my friend decided that we would learn to knit the summer of 1963. been knitting ever since.


----------



## itg (Feb 12, 2011)

youtube taught me to knit. i needed to learn continental and there it was.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

YOU ALL are teaching me to knit and crochet...yippppeee! and I'm only in my seventies.


----------



## centrevillevirginian (Apr 11, 2011)

I heard somewhere the following. Knitting is the new yoga. Talk about relaxing "YES".


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

My Mom and sister crocheted and knitted a bit. I begged them for years to teach me but they said I would learn when I really wanted to, so my brother in law taught me at age 12. His Mom was Swedish,his whole family and all his cousins knitted. I despised him for a lot of things, but loved the fact that he listened to my wishes and taught me well. 
It's 53 years next month and I have taught scouts, 4H for well over 25 years and anyone who asks gets lessons. I teach left handed knitters by having them sit facing me so that our hand movements are the same for all the stitches, it's worked for a lot of them over the years.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

amshade, how did you learn to handle the needles? To me, that would be a huge hurdle when learning exclusively from videos. Congratulations on your success.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

It is so hard to lose a child and it is more difficult for the mother and I think it comes from carrying that child under your heart for 9 months. My nephew who is a minister lost their oldest son over 20 years ago and he told me the other day he will never get over losing him. But God is our Great Comforter in this time of grief. I will pray for you.


----------



## rblatham (Jan 17, 2011)

I first learned to knit at a Hudson's Bay Knitting class when I was in 7th grade. While I learned how to cast on and off as well as to knit and purl, I lost interest after a couple of months of classes. My scarf "became" a headband--- and that was that. Forty years later when my daughter started knitting, it looked like fun--- and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

you all are right about learning the various crafts. I DO know how to embroider as well. My mom taught me how to cross stitch and My paternal grandma taught me all the various embroidery stitches. The first project I actually finished in embroidery, was a pillowcase I embroidered with a stamped on Capricorn on it. I gave it to my aunt Lovey. That was when I was 11 or 12 years old. She told me she still has it too. I don't embroider hardly at all anymore. I more like to knit and crochet and needlepoint. I needle pointed a framed picture of a basset hound with a yellow daisy in her ear. I gave it to my best friend and he has it hanging in his room in his new place. Here is a picture of it. The picture is of it is hanging in the front room. I am sorry it isn't a close up of it. It took me 6 months to needle point. The size is 11 x 11" big. Many hugs to you all!

Arlene :-D 
xoxo


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

I had never really worked out of the home, but I ended up working at the regional library during the time he was sick, & then took time off & stayed up in the city where he was for the last two & a half months, & so after he died the house was so empty, I was really glad to work, & the because of health reasons I had to quit,after 3 years allergic to all the smoking!! anyway I was so glad to have my knitting machines & we were expecting our first garandchild, so I spent about 8 hours a day knitting to keep my mind occupied, on the machines you have to keep your mind on it, it is quite different than knitting wathching tv. but I love it, am doing slippers tonight!


----------



## cherieann (Apr 18, 2011)

My mother, who just passed away Jan. 26, taught me to knit. She took it in Adult Ed classes for fun at night and after each class she came home and taught me what she had learned...so we kind of learned together! I was in 7th grade and I am 61 now!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was in high school, and I taught myself to crochet several years later from the diagrams in the back of the pattern books/magazines. Having been knitting and crocheting ever since - about 40 years. Some times more, some less. More now that I am retired.


----------



## izitso (Mar 16, 2011)

My foster mother taught me to knit. She always had something going. She was extremely patient with me.
I was only 12 when she taught me. I have always loved how she could be doing a million things yet she always had her yarn and knitting needles. That was way back in the 1962, I have been knitting ever since.


----------



## steadygauge (Mar 26, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was just five years old. She taught me and my little sister. I've always been grateful that she did.


----------



## KSUBand (Apr 10, 2011)

I asked my Grandmother to teach me to crochet, she had such beautiful doillies. She said she could not see well enough to crochet anymore, but taught me to knit instead. I was about 8 years old. Wish I had kept it up. Just picked it up again about a year ago. Never looked back since.


----------



## vigil23 (Feb 6, 2011)

My mother crocheted, knitted, did needlepoint, painted, etc, but was also left handed and could not teach me to knit so my grandmother did. I prefer knitting over crocheting also.


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> you all are right about learning the various crafts. I DO know how to embroider as well. My mom taught me how to cross stitch and My paternal grandma taught me all the various embroidery stitches. The first project I actually finished in embroidery, was a pillowcase I embroidered with a stamped on Capricorn on it. I gave it to my aunt Lovey. That was when I was 11 or 12 years old. She told me she still has it too. I don't embroider hardly at all anymore. I more like to knit and crochet and needlepoint. I needle pointed a framed picture of a basset hound with a yellow daisy in her ear. I gave it to my best friend and he has it hanging in his room in his new place. Here is a picture of it. The picture is of it is hanging in the front room. I am sorry it isn't a close up of it. It took me 6 months to needle point. The size is 11 x 11" big. Many hugs to you all!
> 
> Arlene :-D
> xoxo


My stepfather had Alzheimer's and was confined at home with his oxygen issues. Mom had needlepointed a King Charles Spaniel picture HE had found for her half-finished at a garage sale. It hung on the wall of their bedroom for the last 8 years. When he would go to respite or his daughter's for a visit, he would be very agitated but couldn't say why. Then he would come home and know he was home because the dog was on his wall.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Sears department store offered knitting classes in the 1960's. A friend and I worked in the garment industry at that time and on Thursday night we would stop and have a dinner then proceed to the Sears knitting class for lessons. I tried to teach my mother but she perferred crochet. Now I have taught two grandaughters to crochet and one of them I also taught to knit. Like me she perfers knitting but will incorporate some crochet in. I also have a eight year old grandaughter, who lives in another state, she is learning to knit in an afterschool program. I have also taught co-workers to knit. At lunch time my office would become knitting class.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Family friend saw me at 4 with a knitting book and trying to follow the instructions. Now a greatgrandmother knitting every day, most items going to the military, they love getting things from home. Have knitted for more then 60 years, do all the other crafts also, knitting keeps hands flexible. First love. Knit a cemo hat in an hour.
21adele


----------



## Schnorkiemom (Feb 27, 2011)

My mother took knitting lessons from the Sears Department Store as well. I was already married and living on an Air Force base with my husband at 17 (yes, us southern girls got married early in those days and no...I didn't have my first child until I was 21) while Mom was taking the lessons. That's why I had to get the little green book to teach myself. My beautiful mother passed away 4 years ago today and I still have her instruction book and first Boye Needlemaster set (which was made for Sears at the time and has their name on it). I don't use them, but wouldn't part with them for the world. Fortunately, my DIL knits (I taught her) and she knew my mother and knows the value of all her stash and mine.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Both of my Grandmothers taught me to knit and crochet as I was a nervous kid and it calmed me down. Knitting frustrated me so I used crochet more, but as I got older and more patient I turned more towards knitting.
My paternal Grandmother lived two doors away and when one of us had a diffucult stitch or pattern we would end up at her house with one of us reading the pattern outloud as the other knit. It seemed to help "get" the difficult sitch or pattern.
She had been gone for 10 years but I often find myself reading the pattern outloud as if she were there and while it may be a tad nutty...it always seems to work. lol


----------



## lindam2 (Apr 18, 2011)

In fifth grade, the teacher couldn't stand seeing 30 kids just sit and listen to her read from a book after lunch. So she wrangled yarn and needles for all of us. Everyone learned to knit--even the boys. They made scarves for Grampas and dish rags, etc.--so it wasn't considered a sissy thing. 30 kids clicking away. Must have been a great sight!


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I learned to knit way back when Home Economics was a required course in Jr High!


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

I am left handed and learned from two right handers....so it is possible....just sit across the table from each other or stand behind the one teaching....I've also taught many right handers to knit over the years! Karen M. in PA


----------



## andria (Mar 28, 2011)

I remember my nan and my mum trying to teach me but I couldn't get the hang of reading a pattern so made a lot of squares!! Then when I was expecting my first baby about 10 years later, I brought a booties and bonnet pattern and suddenly I got it! It didn't look like Martian any more! I finally got that it was all just a code and I love it, but I definitely have to be in the mood! I am now trying to learn crochet and guess what.......it's Martian again! lol! Oh well by the previous timescale I should be crocheting in 10 more years!!!!!!! lol! OH! to the lady who said I think, that she has been knitting for 60 years or something like that (memory terrible) but in her picture she has what looks like a large heart necklace on and a sleek 'bob' shape hair style as we call it in the U.K and is facing to the left of the screen, I just wanted to say that you look sooooooooo young and stylish, I would never have put you in your 60's! Wooldeb!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

When I joined the forum I mentioned that my younger sister taught me how to knit on a trip to Ireland in 1988. But one of the best memories of that experience was looking up while we were knitting in the living room with the peat fire burning and seeing my late husband sitting across the room with two needles and yarn wrapped around his head ands shoulder pretending to knit with us. We laughed like crazy and I took a picture. When I am back up North and I can find it, I will post it.
He was really a good sport, as the rest of our trip involved looking for yarn shops in all of the little towns, although he usually enjoyed a pint while we were shopping. Thanks for the prompt for the great memory.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I learned to knit in girl scouts (many many years ago), I am self taught in crochet. I crochet more than knit but am getting back into knitting. I have osteoarthritis and knitting is a bit hard for me. I am currently designing a dog sweater and it has taken me almost a week to get what i have done. I have had to rip out with many mistakes. I have used a lifeline but I used thread instead of yarn so it is hard to pick the stitches back up. I still love knitting and will continue until I can't anymore.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

My mom taught me when I was 8 years old (about 50 years ago). She had learned it from her mother in the "throwing style" but had recently learned the continental style from an elderly German lady and so that's what I learned. She taught 4th grade and for years all her students learned to knit, including the boys, so she was probably responsible for a lot of current knitters besides me and my sisters. I'm really thrilled to find more and more people using the continental style now; I seems like such a smoother and more efficient way to do it, and I always felt like an outsider when it seemed everyone knit a different way than I did.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

My grandmother taught me and my 2 best friends the basics when we were in high school, then I picked it up again in my 20s, mostly learning from books and magazines (though for a while I had a friend do all my casting on). A few years later I wanted to learn to cable, so I asked another friend who was an expert knitter (and a librarian). She said, "You can read, can't you? Try it and I'll help if you get stuck." I had imagined there was some trick, but it was just following clear directions and I had no problem!


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

My aunt taught me when I was 14. She had no children & would take her neices & nephews with her on holidays. When she took me she wanted to teach me how to knit. I am also a lefty & so it was quite a challenge for her. She taught me right-handed & I remember being in tears as she kept trying till I finally GOT it. I am glad she did & I've been knitting ever since & am totally addicted.

Also love this forum & have learned a lot so far. 
Thank you all for all your input.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I taught myself to knit probably about 20 years ago, then kids stuff kept me really busy. I got back to knitting 4 years ago when I quit smoking and needed to keep these hand BUSY. . . . I've since become a knitting maniac with needles and yarn carefully put away EVERYWHERE in my house. . . it's a very peaceful thing to do and at this point, I'm all about peace in my life. . . . jj


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

was taught to knit when i was four by my mum.have been knitting nearly every day.the harder the pattern the better


----------



## phydirvin (Apr 4, 2011)

myself


----------



## Eileen HD (Apr 2, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was nine or ten even though she was very left-handed. She was so left-handed that when she ate, she wouldn't take a drink by picking up the glass with her right hand. She put down her fork and used her left hand to pick up the glass. With patience, she still she managed to teach me. After learning to cast on stitches, I would sit opposite her and as she purled a row, movement by movement, I would carefully watch her and knit my row. With that accomplished. she would knit a row so I could learn to purl. As an adult I knit her a beautiful long sleeve red Aran cable dress with 36 different stitches in a row. She loved it. When my mother passed away, my daughter, who was 19 at the time, asked my father if she could have the dress. She wears it to this day. Such wonderful memories.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

My mom 'accidentally' taught me MANY years ago when I was 5 or 6...I would watch her knit and when she put her work down to tend to my younger siblings, I'd pick it up and make a few stitches. After that, we would pick out different stitches, learn them then teach each other. Her mom taught me to embroider and crochet with thread - I still have a few sets of pillow cases that we made together all those years ago, and my other grandmother taught me to quilt. 
I still honor their memories today by continuing to have many things 'in process' and have taught my children the basics as well: Daughter went wild making the crocheted fun fur scarves for her friends, Son #2 actually planned out, purchased items for and made his own afghan. Son #1 helped me design the quilt I'm making as the wedding gift for his wife-to-be. Son #3 gives the best hugs when I finish a knitted sweater - he puts cable groups and stitch patterns together on graph paper for me to incorporate into his next sweater.
I'm looking forward to 'hooking' any Grandchildren into one handicraft or another in the future.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> My mom 'accidentally' taught me MANY years ago when I was 5 or 6...I would watch her knit and when she put her work down to tend to my younger siblings, I'd pick it up and make a few stitches. After that, we would pick out different stitches, learn them then teach each other. Her mom taught me to embroider and crochet with thread - I still have a few sets of pillow cases that we made together all those years ago, and my other grandmother taught me to quilt.
> I still honor their memories today by continuing to have many things 'in process' and have taught my children the basics as well: Daughter went wild making the crocheted fun fur scarves for her friends, Son #2 actually planned out, purchased items for and made his own afghan. Son #1 helped me design the quilt I'm making as the wedding gift for his wife-to-be. Son #3 gives the best hugs when I finish a knitted sweater - he puts cable groups and stitch patterns together on graph paper for me to incorporate into his next sweater.
> I'm looking forward to 'hooking' any Grandchildren into one handicraft or another in the future.


 isnt it so wonderful to be able to pass down a creative outlet to a child! i am so thankful that i learned to knit and sew from my mom, who, learned from her mom and grandmothers!!!


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I was asked this question some time ago on this forum. My Mom, who is now 96, taught me to crochet when I was 3 1/2 because I was never still. She wanted me to concentrate on something for more than 5 minutes. It worked. I taught myself to knit at age 8 after I watched Mom's sister, my aunt, knit argyle socks. She gave me a pair of whale bone needles (which I still have), a ball of wool and Learn to Knit book. I've been doing it ever since.


----------



## railbird (Apr 13, 2011)

I remember my Mother and Grandmother knitting when I was a child, but I was never encouraged to knit by anyone. My Aunt crocheted and I taught myself -- to discover that I was doing it wrong. My Aunt never said a word, but helped me correct it once I discovered it. 

I took up knitting years later and made myself a sweater -- I wore it for years. I think I must have taught myself to knit -- either that or I learned by watching people who did knit. I have taught my daughters to knit, but they do enough of it to become proficient.


----------



## grandpeg (Mar 13, 2011)

My best friend, Betsy Ellis, taught me when we were 10 years old. Our fathers were in the military and were stationed at the base in Argentia, Newfoundland. That was 61+ years ago and I'm still grateful for having been taught that very useful and enjoyable skill.


----------



## Princelyess (Mar 21, 2011)

How do you cable without a cable needle??? :shock:


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Princelyess said:


> How do you cable without a cable needle??? :shock:


Dont know , but your dog is ADORBLE!!! What a face!!!


----------



## arabian97 (Feb 3, 2011)

my friend taught me=)


----------



## Princelyess (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you! Her name is Bella and she is such a sweetheart... a beautiful dog inside and out! :thumbup:


----------



## grandpeg (Mar 13, 2011)

You can just use a dp needle, slip required stitches onto it, hold in front, or back, of body and knit required number of stitches, then knit stitches from dp needle back in just as you would have with a cable needle. Only problem is that stitches slip off dp needle more easily than off a cable needle so you have to be more careful.


----------



## Princelyess (Mar 21, 2011)

OH!!! That is the way I currently do cables, since I don't own a cable needle. I thought there was a way using only the needles you are knitting on!! LOL :lol: Silly me!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Princelyess said:


> OH!!! That is the way I currently do cables, since I don't own a cable needle. I thought there was a way using only the needles you are knitting on!! LOL :lol: Silly me!


Only for a right twist over two stitches, which is sometimes used in ribbing. You knit into the front of the second stitch on the lefthand needle and before knitting into the first stitch, then you slide both stitches off the needle together.

Dave


----------



## blueyedquilter (Feb 24, 2011)

My sweet and precious great grandmother taught me before I was 10 years old. I remember keeping the same yarn and needles on which I practiced until I was 21. I am now knitting every day and developing better skills with each project. For years, I crocheted only, finding the knitting to be more difficult and finally accepting the fact that knitting is a skill that must be developed over years of practice and being unafraid of making mistakes.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

You can do cables without a cable needle if the cable is narrow. Just knit past the first stitch but don't remove the stitch now knit the 1st stitch now remove both stitches and they will be twisted like a cable you can also i
slide the stitches off and move the next part of the cable and reverse their location back on to the needle and continue across the row. Just use care when taking them off and putting them back on so not to loose any of them. I also saw a clever device in a magazine that fits on the end of your finger lime a thimble with a small needle attached to it. You would slide your cable stitches to the thime thing knit the next part of the cable then knit the stitches right off the thimble device. Was very clever. Good luck


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ditto and double ditto. I think it would be a great Idea that we have a book of all our different stories of how we learned to knit and other things we learned over the years. It is so much fun to read each other's stories. many hugs to you all! I think we all have turned into a tight close-knit group!(OMG I said a pun *giggle*)Have a great evening all.

Arlene :-D 
xoxo


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> Ditto and double ditto. I think it would be a great Idea that we have a book of all our different stories of how we learned to knit and other things we learned over the years. It is so much fun to read each other's stories. many hugs to you all! I think we all have turned into a tight close-knit group!(OMG I said a pun *giggle*)Have a great evening all.
> 
> Arlene :-D
> xoxo


 :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> Ditto and double ditto. I think it would be a great Idea that we have a book of all our different stories of how we learned to knit and other things we learned over the years. It is so much fun to read each other's stories. many hugs to you all! I think we all have turned into a tight close-knit group!(OMG I said a pun *giggle*)Have a great evening all.
> 
> Arlene :-D
> xoxo


There's certainly enough to make a cultural historian reach for a research grant application form!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I too am a lefty. I knit continental style knitting and I also crochet left handed as well.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

you know Buffy writing that "book" so to speak was so fun to read and I learned so much about you and your family. How special it is to have family that would create together! Thank you so much for sharing a piece of yourself. Keep knitting and creating!

Arlene :-D 
xoxo


----------



## dreamangel74 (Mar 30, 2011)

Im trying to teach myself to knit...been crocheting since 7yrs old but having difficulties with knitting lol...but I'm stubborn and wont quit!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a story for you for the reason I learned how to knit and crochet and other crafts.. Every summer from 13 years old til my early 20's I would spend a week at my paternal Grandmas for a week. She gave me incentive to do something constructive. I was a terrible nail biter when I was a kid.(9years old to be exact) ( what a vile habit I had.)Anyway, my grandma said to me if I could stop biting my nails for two weeks, she would teach me a craft. 
I did, so the next summer, my Grandma taught me how to knit and how to embroider at the same time. It took me awhile to get the hang of it but I did and the rest they say is history. I miss her terrible. I lost her to alsheimer's disease. I was in my late 30's when we lost her.


----------



## Rosebaby (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Peeps, 
My Mother taught me to knit when I was 6 yrs of age as I was a sickly child and she run out of things to keep me occupied, I am now 70yrs old and have knitted so many things I have lost count. It was one of the best things she taught me apart from cooking so from a small start I have seen a lot of my knitting floating around Huggles Rose NZ


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dreamangel74 said:


> Im trying to teach myself to knit...been crocheting since 7yrs old but having difficulties with knitting lol...but I'm stubborn and wont quit!


Stubborness is a good thing sometimes, stick with it and it will all suddenly come together. Don't forget there's loads of help and support available here; if you get stuck, there's bound to be someone who knows the solution or a way round the problem.

Haver fun
Dave


----------



## grandpeg (Mar 13, 2011)

I know what you mean. My Mom died a couple of weeks ago; I'm still cleaning out her apartment and distributing her bequests but every day, at least once, I start to call and check on her or share something with her or see if she needs anything. She was 92 and still lived alone though she could barely see.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

grandpeg said:


> I know what you mean. My Mom died a couple of weeks ago; I'm still cleaning out her apartment and distributing her bequests but every day, at least once, I start to call and check on her or share something with her or see if she needs anything. She was 92 and still lived alonethough she could barely see.


It will take time to get over your loss, please accept my sincere sympathies.

I nursed my Mother for the last few years of her life. I would always take breakfast in bed up to her room with her copy of _The Times_. Then I'd go back downstairs to watch the news magazine on television while I planned my day around nurses, physiotherapists and visitors, all of whom expected tea and homemade cakes whilst generally treating me as a servant. Nurses were the worst offenders with their irritating, "I am a healthcare professional, you are an idiot" attittude.

I would sometimes call up to draw Mother's attention to items I knew would be of interest. She died nearly ten years ago, yet I still find myself doing it when I'm on my own, these things do take time.

All the best
Dave


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I taught myself (and am still teaching myself) with the Knitting For Dummies book. My mother taught me to crochet when I was about seven or eight, but she was not a knitter. I tried teaching myself several times before this, but never could get the hang of it. I put it on my bucket list last winter and hve stayed determined to master it this time. That's why my posts are from bucketknitter.


----------



## dreamangel74 (Mar 30, 2011)

My grandma, the one that taught me to crochet, did try to teach me to knit when I was young but I wasnt interested in it at the time but now I am...Sometimes I wish I would have paid attention back then lol


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I knit a cable without a cable holder by simply slipping the crossover (or crossunder) stitches off the needle and pinch them between my thumb & pointer finger while I slip the crossunder (or crossover - depending on the direction of the cross) off - pinch them all. Then, I replace all of the stitches back on the left hand needle in the order they need to go and knit across all of them.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Dave

Great to have a guy in here! I have a funny story to tell you. At the time wasn't so funny. I was learning how to knit and I could get the cast on no problem, but couldn't get the knitting part down.(I was about 9 years old) They were knots instead of knitting and have tried over 10 times, I was so frustrated, I threw my needles across the room and then threw my ball of yarn after it. My mom saw me do it and my mom said, Now, now temper temper be patient." I am so glad I stuck with it. Now, I have more people tell me that I am a pro now. I am humble where my knitting and crocheting goes. Many hugs to you all!

Arlene :-D


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Karen

Greetings from Milwaukee, Wisconsin!

I have faith in you!!! You will get it, I know you will. My grandma had taught me right-handed and I had to figure out a way to teach myself to crochet left-handed as what I am.... a lefty. Don't give up. They have a lot of learn how to crochet books out there or go on You-Tube. They have a lot of tutorials on there. Many hugs to you Karen!

Arlene :-D 
xoxo


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is the link for diagonal box stitch pattern...Http://www.crochetcabana,com/stitches/diag-box-st2.htm.

Here also is the pattern for Marge's Cap.(This pattern is not copywrited)

MARGE'S CAP

Knitting Instructions

Use #10 needles and 4 ply yarn.
57 sts. for toddler caps
Cast on: 69 sts. for children's cap
77 sts. for adult cap
81 sts. for large adult's cap (using #10 1/2 needles)
Multiple of 4 sts. +1

Pattern for 9-10 1/2" or desired length

ALL ROWS: K3, P1, across to last stitch, K1
Repeat for desired length.

Decrease rows-Right side:

Row 1: Knit 2 together across, ending with K1

Row 2: Purl across

Row 3: Same as Row 1

Row 4: Purl across

Row 5: K2 together across

Row 6: Purl

Fasten off, leaving enough yarn to sew seam.

You can vary the length of the hat and type of yarn. You may
use 2 strands of sport, or one fingering plus a thin worsted- whatever you would think would equal worsted weight.

Happy knitting. this is a fun hat to knit and very warm.

Here is another website for making dishcloths.....
www.knittingknonsense.com

scroll down when you get there. There ar3e alot of patterns there of different dishcloths you can knit.

Many hugs to you all.

Arlene
xoxo


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you in still in touch with your friend? I started thinking about a girlfriend of mine from the 1st grade until she moved after the 8th. Finallly got to talk to her
brother, said sister died 10 yrs ago from CA. I still cry to think how I miss her.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I learned to knit in the 7th grade (around 1973/74) from my Home Economics teacher....


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

Just remember there is something calming about just sitting doing knit stitches back and form. I bought a really cool video called "knt stitches in Motion" from Leisure Arts. Every stitch is one on one. I pop it in my DVD player and practices stitches. It is probably the best thing I have purchased.


----------



## TulsaSIS (Apr 19, 2011)

I started with a how to book, 1 skein and size 2 metal needles 50 years ago. Learned some tips from a lot of people, one was my math teacher in junior high. I figured out continental, cables, lace, fair isle, reading patterns, double pointed, circular, socks, gloves and from the neck down. I've taught a few as well.


----------



## mitten (Apr 19, 2011)

I did the same! my aunt and mom could knit, but I read it in books. One day, I just decided I could knit and I started doing it. OK that sounds really weird, but it's how it happened. I don't remember learning, It seems I always knew


----------



## mitten (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm going to look into that DVD. I could sure use some stress relief. They have been advertising on Facebook a class called the Mindful knitter. I want to take it and learn to meditate while knitting


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I first learned to knit as an adult from my boyfriend's aunt and mother. I always say that I was dragged into this hobby kicking and screaming because I really had zero interest in learning to knit, but then after a few short hours with needles in hand I was hooked.

I learned to crochet from my paternal grandmother when I was very young. I remember sitting with her and making miles and miles of chain in a mint green baby yarn, only to pull it out at the end of the day so it would be ready for me to start over again the next time I came to visit. I don't know how many times I crocheted that same skein of yarn. Grandma died when I was 6. Then a few years later my grandfather remarried and my new grandma continued with the lessons and taught me to make granny squares. I think my mother might still have the first pair of granny square slippers that I made her. I was maybe 10.


----------



## Izzy10 (Apr 19, 2011)

It seems that we all had very attentive "Grandmas" My grandma taught me to knit when I was 5, many moons ago, and I was taught to crochet by my Mother-in-law about 40 years ago - two skills that have proved very useful. My 4 daughters know how to knit and I have also taught my 11 year old grandson how to knit. He knits dish cloths as presents, that his aunts really treasure. He has been knitting since he was about 7. :thumbup:


----------



## dreamangel74 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got the basics down on knitting, like knit and purl, increase and decrease on both...problem I have is the leg openings for doggie sweaters lol. I can do it in crochet though...grandma taught me to do it that way. My grandma even taught me to do doilies which are pretty to make.


----------



## Gramof3 (Mar 18, 2011)

My five-year old granddaughter has asked me to teach her to knit.  I'm tempted to start her with larger needles, but am wondering if that is the way to go, or if we should use smaller ones for smaller hands.
I'm sure many of you have taught children to knit. Can I have some of your opinions?
Thanks.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I find that the really large needles (15 and more) are harder to hold and more difficult. I would use about a 8 or 9 to teach a child so they are easier to hold and you can see the stitches easily.


----------



## Gramof3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, Sharon.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

When teaching a youngster to knit, you can use 2 double pointed needles since they are usually shorter than regular needles. If you're afraid the stitches will fall off the other end, put stitch stoppers there.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

What a clever idea, using the double pointed 
needles rainbOz That would surly be less ackward for little hands.......
jdb


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

My grandmother taught me, although I have learned a lot on my own by experimenting, books and youtube. We (my sister and I) visited my grandmother every summer and I think she needed something for us to do to sit still for a bit after chasing farm animals and doing chores most of the day.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

jdb said:


> What a clever idea, using the double pointed
> needles rainbOz That would surly be less ackward for little hands.......
> jdb


I use double pointed needles with a tip protector to knit Barbie doll clothes. I'm going to try American girl doll clothes that way too.


----------



## Gramof3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks! I'll keep that in mind. I think I have some double-pointed needles left over from my one attempt at socks.


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

Gramof3 said:


> My five-year old granddaughter has asked me to teach her to knit. I'm tempted to start her with larger needles, but am wondering if that is the way to go, or if we should use smaller ones for smaller hands.
> I'm sure many of you have taught children to knit. Can I have some of your opinions?
> Thanks.


Small is better for small hands. Once they learn, then increase the size of the needles. If they start with something a little challenging, knitting will come easier to them as they improve.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

nhauf001 said:


> My grandmother taught me, although I have learned a lot on my own by experimenting, books and youtube. We (my sister and I) visited my grandmother every summer and I think she needed something for us to do to sit still for a bit after chasing farm animals and doing chores most of the day.


nhau.. unrelated question, but are those Bassett Hounds???


----------



## Annie Oakley (Feb 24, 2011)

If you mean he wrapped the knit around his left thumb, twisted it and stuck the right needle in the hole, that's the way I do it too....I thought that's what everybody does!


----------



## Annie Oakley (Feb 24, 2011)

All my doll clothes (dresser dolls) are finely crocheted. I don't have any knitted patterns (7.5 inch dolls)....does anybody have any knitted 7.5 inch doll dresses? Especially long gowns, not pants or short skirts. Thanks.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

A question for you all. How many others have you taught to knit? Lets pass knitting on.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

i m adele said:


> A question for you all. How many others have you taught to knit? Lets pass knitting on.


I've taught my mom (an ongoing process) my 3 nephews, and my boyfriend's nephew's ex-girlfriend to knit.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I taught two daughters to knit - two granddaughters to knit & crochet - one granddaughter to do Hardanger embroidery - one daughter-in-law to resume crocheting from her childhood - one child in our summer theater program to do Hardanger - and three summers worth of visitors to our county fair (it's a week-long colonial fair & we are in costume demonstrating our crafts) to knit, crochet, tat and embroider! This year, at the Fair, I plan on featuring Knitting & Crocheting for Charity, in hopes of getting more people out there starting (or resuming) these crafts.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Impressed and inspired by the creativity of an aunt I admired as a young child I joined 4-H when I was in the fourth grade (way back in 64). A couple years later while visiting she brought a knitting machine to our home, I remember watching her use it and thinking, "I want one too!" It wasn't until the late 80's that I purchased my first machine, now 20 years later I have 8 different machines to play with. I feel blessed to have them and I am grateful for the things I am able to create with them as well as the escape from the chaotic world we live in and the distraction from physical aches and pains many of us live with.
Gentle hugs to all,
Jeannie


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

My opinion, based on guesswork: I don't find big needles even possible to use, let alone easy. I mean size 13, which our prayer-shawl group started out with. I soon went back to my favorite needles, circular, size 10-1/2. Now I like size 7, so probably a child of five would do well with dpn size 3 or 4. I would wind a rubber band around one end of each needle to prevent stitches from falling off, or perhaps you have single-pointed needles in a suitable size. Needles of regular length might feel awkward to a child, hence my suggestion for using dpn.

Also, I know nothing about felting and am thinking that perhaps it would be a way of using up a huge mass of real wool yarn someone gave me. It was a unfinished sweater which she didn't want to bother with any more. I have "frogged" it all and the yarn it is in many small balls. What does one make and then felt, and how is felting done? I would be starting from absolute scratch.


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

Felted slippers, potholders, placemats, hats, mittens...all kinds of things can be made and felted. Check out YouTube videos..."how to felt knitted items" "knitting slippers to felt". You can enter just about any terms on YouTube and find instructions to do it!

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## MamaSharon (Feb 8, 2011)

A teenage, neighbor who had polio taught me to knit when I was 10 yr. old. She was knitting baby booties and selling them. She taught me, gave me the knitting needles and yarn and would give me $.50 for every pair I completed. It was so much fun I could not put it down. As I grew up, I purchased the how to book and made baby sweaters, caps and booties to match. My grandmother taught me to crochet. The first time I was 14 yr. and it was with tiny cotton thread but I could not grasp where to stick the hook. Then again at 24 yr. and I have made multiple afghans since. What a wonderful memory.


----------



## lakelover (Feb 19, 2011)

i m adele said:


> A question for you all. How many others have you taught to knit? Lets pass knitting on.


 In the process of teaching my oldest Granddaughter (9) to crochet right now. Then we'll move on to knitting. Crocheting was always easier for me, even though I taught myself to knit first.


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

Several as I belong to a knitting group and we are always having someone new want to learn...so I being left handed I get to teach the left handers...as well as many right handers. There are two of us who generally teach knitting and crocheting...myself and Carroll S.
Karen M. in PA :lol:


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I learn to knit when I was in my 30's. I had moved to Wisconsin from Chicago were I was born and grew up. I had marreid and we had moved up there to be by his family. We had four children and I had to find someone to put my daughter inhto girlscouts. I got her into them and pick up other girls to take them to meetings and I met this one mother and we got to be friends. She knew how to knit and he taught me. I was usinag my right hand to throw the yarn over the needles and she taught me to use my left hand and it went quicker. I was doing small stuff and than she strated me on a afgan it kind of a wave kine of pattern I never knew the name of it. I had the pattern before moving here and lost all of my knitting stuff only one small book that cost me 39 cents and now it would cost me a whole lot more if I brought it now. I just made a baby sweater and hat from it. I had made other things. I been knitting for years than took up quilting and had a job quilting tops that other people pieced together. I am now back to knitting as this place is much to small for quilting and my hands can't do it any more. I have made pieced and quilted a lot of my own. I even made drapires for my windowsthat could be put together and make a large quilt. I have two windows here in this rent house with them up on them. For knitting I came down here to Oklahoma year back and when I got here I tryed to knit a shawl from a pattern and I came upon a place I just couldn't seem to get. I kept ripping it out back a couple of rows and tried over and over again. I picked up the phone to make a long distance call and with seven children I just couldn't put that phone call thru for it would cost me to much. So I kept on trying and finaaly I got it. I was so proud of myself. Irote her and told her about it. She siad no you are a Kniter. She is dead now and I still thank her for help me learn knitting it is so much pleasure to do and see the lovely things made. Here's to all you Happy kniters Keep on Knitting and smile along with me. God Bless you all.

Carolyn Trammell


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

My eldest brother taught me how to knit and also how to turn a heel on a sock. During the 2nd world war, my mother had my three brothers knitting their own socks whilst "sitting it out" in the air raid shelter, rather than them waste the time just sitting there, she taught them all how to knit. So when my time came to learn, I had a wonderful teacher in my brother who was so patient with me, and I haven't stopped knitting since!!
Cheers
Jean


----------



## Porsh1 (Jan 29, 2011)

HI....I was 22 in 1963 and an elderly lady was teaching 
a group of ladies to knit....I was nuts to learn and spent a week, with my house and chores suffering as I knitted 20
hours a day until I got it...she is gone now but I always
wanted to thank her for all the happy hours and in those days there was no help so I am self taught and a professional knitter....Thank You Mazie Ritter.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I learned how to knit from a book when I was 14...learned from a different book how to tat about twenty years later. Both of my grandmothers did crafts but never passed on their knowledge, and my mother was more interested in sewing (which I didn't like and still don't!)


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

We have a living historical village about 40 minutes from where I live, Heritage Park, my mom has been volunteering for 30 years, almost double my life! So I'd been volunteering and helping my parents there basically my whole life. I can't remember for sure why, I think it was after finding my grandma's old knitting needles when I was 13 or so, and decided I REALLY wanted to learn to knit, I spent probably two weeks trying to figure out who could teach me to knit, when I went to Heritage Park for the weekend (almost 12 hour days) they had an activities tent like always and there was some ladies at a booth showing people how to knit. So I asked them to teach me 

Until about a month ago all I could do was the knit stitch. My mom use to cast on and off for me. From watching youtube videos I can cast on and off, purl, and do a stockinette stitch.


----------



## AnnKnits (Oct 19, 2011)

My grandma tried to teach me when i was in my teens. I never quite got it from her, but she knit constantly and my children always called her "slipper grandma" because she was so often working on slippers. When i was about 35 a friend showed me how to do knit stitch ---it took. then she walked me thru purl over the phone. I am mostly self taught from books after that. have taught several of my 12 sons and daughters---need to work on the younger ones yet. Thanks Christine!!


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

GRANDMA'S seems to be ahead as the first teachers....lol

HURRAY for Grandmothers!!!!


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

lakelover said:


> i m adele said:
> 
> 
> > A question for you all. How many others have you taught to knit? Lets pass knitting on.
> ...


I kind of taught a young girl (11) at my church to knit, however I haven't had time to sit down and teach her since Christmas, so I may kidnapp her one afternoon and re-teach her. I also taught a little girl (9) in my 4-h club to crochet, at a horse show during down time at a 4-h horse show.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

My mother taught me to knit when I was about 7 or 8. Before that, I would watch her, or would be employed to drape yarn around my outstretched arms so that she could wind it from skeins into balls (wool was never sold in pre-wound balls in those days). Eventually, the day came when she was willing to risk some of her precious leftover scraps of wool to teach me how to knit. My first attempts were scarves for my dolls and teddies, most of which came out as very strange rhomboid shapes! 

Over the next few years, I knitted many items under my mum's eagle eye, but I'm not sure that I really became a knitter until I left home and began to sort out my own mistakes. Sadly, I don't think I ever quite made the grade as far as my mother was concerned: the only vaguely positive thing she ever said about my knitting was 'You knit very fast, don't you' , and she even managed to make that sound like a criticism! Oh, mothers and daughters! At least I did knit, which my sister, despite her perfection in every other way, did not! I just wish any of my four daughters could knit - only one of them ever learnt, and even she never bothered to develop the skill. I have tried to teach the eldest of my granddaughters, but she is left-handed and struggles rather with my method. I really would like to think that I could pass what I know on to one of the younger generation - but if neither of the other granddaughters catches on, maybe one of my grandsons can pick up the baton!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

My granny who came from Shetland. It is a big regret of mine that at the age of 6 or 7 I did not have the patience to hold the needles and yarn as she did. She could knit so fast.


----------



## psvg007 (Sep 20, 2012)

I started learning when I was five. I went to school in a convent and the nuns in those days were into knitting big time. I remember making mittens. I had a hard time with the thumbs. Then my mum took over at home. I never saw her sitting without having knitting needles in her hands.
I have three grandaughters who are seven now. I started with them this summer using big fat needles and fat wool so their little fingers wouldn't have too much trouble. I also taught my 13 year old grandson to knit. He made me swear up and down that I wouldn't tell anyone that he could knit.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

My home ec teacher got me interested, but I taught myself, my mom doesn't do crafts.


----------



## primera55 (Jun 5, 2013)

Love these stories!
My maternal grandmother taught me to knit and crochet when I was 7. Knitted chains and squares for years. Same with crochet.
Finally, our Pastor's wife took me to task, and taught me to knit "things", started with a sweater, then socks. I owe her a huge debt of gratitude.
I taught myself to crochet booties when expecting a daughter.


----------

